# Boxer's Purses



## bballchump11

I'll try to update as much as possible and provide whatever numbers I can find for noteworthy boxers.

*Mayweather*
100,000,000 McGregor
32,000,000 Berto
120,000,000 Pacquiao 240 million*
32,000,000 Maidana II
32,000,000 Maidana 35 million*
41,500,000 Canelo 70 million*
32,000,000 Guerrero 34 million*
32,000,000 Cotto 45 million*
25,000,000 Ortiz 40 million*
22,500,000 Mosley 40 million*
10,000,000(before penalty) Marquez 25 million*
11,000,000 Hatton 25 million*
10,000,000 Oscar De La Hoya 25 million*
8,000,000 Carlos Baldomir
5,000,000 Judah
4,300,000 Sharmba Mitchell
3,200,000 Arturo Gatti
3,000,000 DeMarcus Corley
See the rest of Mayweather's purses's here

*Miguel Cotto*
15,000,000 Canelo
15,000,000 Geale
7,000,000 Sergio Martinez
~2,000,000 Delvin Rodriguez
8,000,000 Floyd Mayweather +10,000,000*
1,000,000 Austin Trout
4,000,000* Pacquiao 12,000,000*
5,000,000 Margarito II
1,000,000 Mayorga
420,000 Sosa
200,000 N'dou
275,000 Randal Bailey

*Andre Berto*
1,200,000 Porter
755,000 Ortiz II
4,000,000 Mayweather
800.000 Lopez
400,000 Upsher
910,000 Freddy Hernandez
1,625,000 Robert Guerrero
~1,250,000 Ortiz
472,500 Collazo

*Nonito Donaire*
1,320,000 Rigondeaux
1,000,000 Arce
750,000 Nishioka
750,000 Mathebula
725,000 Narvaez
350,000 Montiel

*Robert Guerrero*
500,000 Peralta
1,200,000 Garcia
1,000,000 Martinez
1,225,000 Thurman
1,000,000 Kamegai
1,000,000 Berto
3,000,000 Mayweather

*Paul Williams*
+1,000,000 Erislandy Lara

*Erislandy Lara*
1,000,000 Hurd
135,000 Paul Williams
202,500 Vanes
40,000 Freddy Hernandez
175,000 Angulo
270,000 Austin Trout
1,000,000 Canelo
1,000,000 Rodriguez
700,000 Vanes II
700,000 Guasha

*Amir Khan*
2,000,000 Canelo (13.1 million guaranteed with foreign TV rights)
1,500,000 Algieri
950,000 Alexander
1,500,000 Collazo
1,072,500 Judah
975,000 Maidana
950,000 Danny Garcia
1,100,000 Peterson

*Peterson*
750,000 Diaz
1,200,000 Garcia
400,000 Santana
117,000 Jean
650,000 Khan
100,000 Ortiz
37,500 Holt
800,000 Matthysse
345,000 Bradley

*Judah*
400,000 Malignaggi
500,000 Khan
300,000 Danny Garcia
42,066 Paris
100,000 Spinks I
100,000 Spinks II
400,000 Pineda
1,000,000 Tszyu
325,000 Clottey
1,000,000 Mayweather

*Matthysse*
500,000 Postol
375,000 Ortiz
200,000 Molina
800,000 Garcia
700,000 Peterson

*Danny Garcia*
1,250,000 Porter
2,000,000 Thurman
1,500,000 Guerrero
1,250,000 Malignaggi
1,500,000 Peterson
700,000 Salka
1,500,000 Matthysse
1,250,000 Judah
1,000,000 Morales II
225,000 Morales I
520,000 Khan
75,000 Holt

*Devon Alexander*
600,000 Khan
450,000 Soto Karass
500,000 Porter
707,500 Purdy
600,000 Bailey
1,250,000 Matthysse
1,100,000 Bradley (not sure)
2,000,000 Kotelnik

*Timothy Bradley*
4,000,000 Pacquiao III
1,900,000 Rios
1,500,000 Vargas
2,000,000 Chaves
6,000,000 Pacquiao II
4,100,000 Marquez
1,100,000 Alexander
1,300,000 Casamayor
5,000,000 Pacquiao
230,000 Peterson
1,750,000 Provodnikov

*Adrien Broner*
1,000,000 Vargas
1,000,000 Garcia
1,000,000 Theophane (900K after weight penalty)
1,000,000 Allakhverdiev
1,350,000 Porter
1,250,000 John Molina
1,000,000 Taylor
1,250,000 Carlos Molina
240,000 Escobedo (300,000 before penalty)
1,500,000 Paulie

*Julio Ceasar Chavez Jr*
2,500,000 Fonfara (then extra 2,000,000?)
2,500,000 Vera (before weight penalty)
2,100,000 Martinez (3,000,000 before penalty)
600,000 Zbik
90,000 Rowland (100,000 before penalty)

*Maidana*
3,000,000 Mayweather II
1,500,000 Mayweather 5.7 million*
400,000 Lopez
250,000 Soto Karass
550,000 Khan
500,000 Morales

*Shawn Porter*
1,000,000 Garcia
500,000 Granados
1,000,000 Berto
1,000,000 Thurman
1,000,000 Broner

*total purse including ppv
revenue


----------



## bballchump11

*Canelo Alvarez*
3,500,000 Khan
5,000,000 Cotto
3,500,000 Kirkland
1,500,000 Lara
1,150,000 Angulo (1.25 million before penalty) ~7 million*
5,000,000 Mayweather 10-12 million*
1,200,000 Mosley
2,000,000 Lopez
280,000 Hatton (350,000 before penalty)

*Vanes Martirosyan *
225,000 Golovkin
150,000 Smith
177,500 Lara
50,000 Romï¿½n

*Chad Dawson*
600,000 Ward
800,000 Hopkins

*Sergio Martinez*
1,500,000 Cotto (Plus ppv)
1,400,000 Chavez Jr
1,050,000 Williams II

*Andre Ward*
6,500,000 Kovalev II
5,000,000 Kovalev
850,000 Brand
1,850,000 Barrera
2,000,000 Smith
2,250,000 Edwin Rodriguez (gain 100,000 from Edwin not making weight)
1,367,500 Dawson
900,000 Froch

*Gennady Golovkin*
1,00,000 Martirosyan
2,000,000 Wade
2,000,000 Lemiuex
1,500,000 Monroe
900,000 Rubio
750,000 Geale
400,000 Stevens
350,000 Macklin
350,000 Rosado

*Bernard Hopkins*
800,000 Smith
~3,000,000 Kovavlev
750,000 Cloud
1,000,000 Dawson
860,175 Pascal II
3,000,000 Pavlik
3,000,000 Wright
4,000,000 De La Hoya 10-15 million*
3.8 Million Eastman
1,250,000 Haakar
1,125,000 Allen
100,000 Echols
525,000 Vanderpool
1,000,000 Holmes
2,750,000 Trinidad

*Leo Santa Cruz*
1,000,000 Rivera
1,000,000 Mares II
750,000 Avalos
900,000 Frampton II
1,000,000 Frampton
1,000,000 Martinez
1,250,000 Mares
750,000 Ruiz
750,000 Roman
500,000 Mijares
165,000 Munoz
157,800 Terrazas
85,000 Morel

*Keith Thurman*
2,000,000 Garcia
1,400,000 Porter
1,500,000 Collazo
1,500,000 Guerrero
500,000 Bundu
600,000 Joel Diaz

*Guillermo Rigondeaux*
51,500 Ramos
150,000 Marroquin
750,000 Donaire
525,000 Agbeko
525,000 Kokietgym
500,000 Amagasa

*Vasyl Lomachenko*
1,000,000 Walters
850,000 Martinez
750,000 Koasicha
631,500 Gary Russel Jr
200,000 Salido (215,000 after Salido missed weight)
100,000 Ramirez

*Peter Quillin *
1,500,000 Jacobs
500,000 Lee
150,000 N'Dam

*Deontay Wilder*
2,100,000 Ortiz
1,400,000 Stiverne II
900,000 Washington
1,400,000 Arreola
1,500,000 Szpilka
1,400,000 Duhaupas
1,400,000 Molina
1,000,000 Stiverne
50,000 Gavern

*Errol Spence*
1,200,000 Ocampo
1,200,000 Peterson
250,000 Bundu
225,000 Algeri

*Terrance Crawford*
3,625,000 Benavidez
3,000,000 Horn
2,000,000 Indongo
1,600,000 Diaz
1,500,000 Molina
1,300,000 Postol
1,210,000 Lundy


----------



## DirtyDan

I think Danny got like 1.4 million for the Judah fight.


----------



## Vic

bballchump11 said:


> *Peterson*
> 650,000 Khan
> 100,000 Ortiz
> 37,500 Holt
> 800,000 Matthysse


A bit surprised that he made more money with Matthysse than he did with Khan......But it´s simple to understand, I guess it´s because he is more known now than he was in the fight with Khan though....


----------



## burn1

Peterson made 800K vs Matthysse(700K).


----------



## JeffJoiner

This will be cool to follow. I'll help if I can.

The financial rewards for choosing boxing over MMA will keep talent flowing in our direction.


----------



## ChipChair

Glad Lucas got a good payday for the Petersen fight.


----------



## Oneshot

Devon made 707,500, Purdy made 135,000 as he was penalized for not making weight.

I'm down to help keep a purse thread going till I'm banned, fat Dan usually knows it but you have to look for it.


----------



## OnePunchKO

Isn't Broner making a mill per fight?


----------



## bballchump11

thanks for the help guys


----------



## |A|C|S|

Are you just making this up love?


----------



## bballchump11

|A|C|S| said:


> Are you just making this up love?


no I'm researching all of this right now


----------



## Mexi-Box

Good post. I always like to see fighter's purses. I'm surprised they make so little with some of the random fights (ex: Lara/Hernandez).


----------



## Oneshot

OnePunchKO said:


> Isn't Broner making a mill per fight?


Nope, Broner made 300,000 against escobedo, he had to pay a fine of 60,000, so he made 240,000, that's for sure bball.


----------



## Guest

Alexander 2 mill against Koltenik holy shit


----------



## Bogotazo

Good thread.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Damn Berto was getting paid.


----------



## Oneshot

Canelo got 2 million for Lopez, Canelo got 1.2 for Mosley, Canelo got 350,000 for Hatton but paid 70,000 fine so 280,000,


----------



## turbotime

What is Arum netting JR these days? And Oskee for Canelo's fights.


----------



## Oneshot

Donaire 1.32 million for Rigo, Rigo got 750,000.


----------



## renyo

Gay thread.

Only women care about purses... Men should not wear them. You can't call it a handbag.. It's still a purse..


----------



## bballchump11

Oneshot said:


> Canelo got 2 million for Lopez, Canelo got 1.2 for Mosley, Canelo got 350,000 for Hatton but paid 70,000 fine so 280,000,





#El Turbo said:


> What is Arum netting JR these days? And Oskee for Canelo's fights.


Thanks I was about to add them next


----------



## bballchump11

Donaire's purse has been added


----------



## Hands of Iron

Floyd is inspiring. Ridiculous money.


----------



## burn1

Angulo-Lara: Angulo 300k Lara 175k

Martirosyan-Lara: Martirosyan $177,500, Erislandy Lara $202,500


----------



## canucks9314

dlh 52 mill vs floyd


----------



## bballchump11

Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd is inspiring. Ridiculous money.


seriously man. I added up all his purses provided to me for him and it reached $271,950,000 :floydsr:money


----------



## Leftsmash

Suprised Devon got a few decent paydays for wheres he at the moment.


----------



## Wallet

bballchump11 said:


> *Devon Alexander*
> 2,000,000 Kotelnik


Is that what his contract from Don King said?


----------



## bballchump11

Wallet said:


> Is that what his contract from Don King said?


:yep I'm a little skeptical that he got anywhere near that as well


----------



## SouthPaw

Chavez Jr got 3m for Sergio + PPV upside


----------



## Oneshot

Alexander vs Kotelnik drew 10,000, and HBO was high on him. Alexander draws in St. Louis, I bet the gate was a million. I was watching a video with Cameron Dunkin saying Bradley was going to get 2.3 million for Peterson rematch, I know that's not from gate that's HBO money, some boxers get more if HBO likes them. Devon actually made more than Matthysse with his money for the fine.


----------



## Kid Cubano

nice post bball, Floyd no doubt the king of boxing.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Some big figures floating around.

I still cant believe how much floyd earned fighting Guerrero! SHowtime must have lost shit loads on that event!


----------



## Cableaddict

JeffJoiner said:


> The financial rewards for choosing boxing over MMA will keep talent flowing in our direction.


You think this is a lot?

Remove Mayweather from the picture. Then take off 1/2 for manager, trainer, lawyer's cuts, sanctioning fees, Then take off between 35 - 50% for taxes (depending on what country) Then look at the total per year, and deduct at least $50K (+) for high-end training and sparring partners. Another 20K + for advertising & a publicist. (if you're a top fighter.) 
Probably another 20K for stuff I can't think of right now.....

See that number that's left? That's what most of the TOP fighters in most divisions make.

1 guy out of 20,000.

-------------------------

Great thread, Bball! This should be a sticky.


----------



## Oneshot

Everything you list for boxing you got to pay in MMA? Why you acting like those costs only apply to boxing?

Also Jon Jones get 400,000 a fight, Peter Quillin gets that boxers are doing better than UFC guys for sure.


----------



## Oneshot

Cableaddict said:


> You think this is a lot?
> 
> Remove Mayweather from the picture. Then take off 1/2 for manager, trainer, lawyer's cuts, sanctioning fees, Then take off between 35 - 50% for taxes (depending on what country) Then look at the total per year, and deduct at least $50K (+) for high-end training and sparring partners. Another 20K + for advertising & a publicist. (if you're a top fighter.)
> Probably another 20K for stuff I can't think of right now.....
> 
> See that number that's left? That's what most of the TOP fighters in most divisions make.
> 
> 1 guy out of 20,000.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Great thread, Bball! This should be a sticky.


It put my comments in the quoted part but everything you say MMA guys pay to, boxers make more than UFC guys.


----------



## Cableaddict

"_Everything you list for boxing you got to pay in MMA? Why you acting like those costs only apply to boxing?"
_
You completely miss the point, which is:

There isn't much money to be made in boxing, EITHER, unless you think you can become champion. So, financial gain (vs MMA) is not much of a reward, unless you're delusional.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Cableaddict said:


> "_Everything you list for boxing you got to pay in MMA? Why you acting like those costs only apply to boxing?"
> _
> You completely miss the point, which is:
> 
> There isn't much money to be made in boxing, EITHER, unless you think you can become champion. So, financial gain (vs MMA) is not much of a reward, unless you're delusional.


I realize there are expenses. Taxes, trainers, etc. But if I'm a talented athlete who can make money fighting rather than working a desk job, I'm going to gravitate towards the sport with my greatest chance of striking it rich. Guys fighting on HBO on a routine Saturday night make more than guys headlining UFC PPV cards. My earning potential in boxing is pretty much unlimited while my earning potential in the UFC is controlled by Dana White.

I guarantee you the money made by boxers over UFC guys is influencing where the talent goes. UFC: If it don't make dollars, it don't make sense.


----------



## Brnxhands

Not nearly as many deductions as a lot of people act like


----------



## Oneshot

JeffJoiner said:


> I realize there are expenses. Taxes, trainers, etc. But if I'm a talented athlete who can make money fighting rather than working a desk job, I'm going to gravitate towards the sport with my greatest chance of striking it rich. Guys fighting on HBO on a routine Saturday night make more than guys headlining UFC PPV cards. My earning potential in boxing is pretty much unlimited while my earning potential in the UFC is controlled by Dana White.
> 
> I guarantee you the money made by boxers over UFC guys is influencing where the talent goes. UFC: If it don't make dollars, it don't make sense.


This, Danny Garcia makes triple what Jon Jones does, sure he might only get 500,000 after everything but Jones only getting 200,000 after fees.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Brnxhands said:


> Not nearly as many deductions as a lot of people act like


Let's say a guy makes $250,000 for a fight in Los Angeles.
Federal Income Tax: 33%
State Income Tax: 13.3%
Trainer: 10-15%

That's about $150,000 of his purse gone. Obviously, most fighters are set up to take advantage of tax write offs, but the money has to be spent before it can be written off. I'm shocked people still fight in high tax states like CA and NY. I'd try to go to Nevada, Arizona, Texas or Florida and keep the extra cash.

That said, it is much better than an MMA guy getting $25-$50,000 for headlining a card on Spike.


----------



## burn1

Alexander 600K vs Bailey

Barclay center grand opening boxing purses:

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/2130/big-fights-big-money-at-barclays-center-2


----------



## NoMas

Broners about billions, he's probably not even made A million yet, the money he throws away on his YouTube videos must be his rent money :gbrones:money:ughh


----------



## NoMas

Cableaddict said:


> You think this is a lot?
> 
> Remove Mayweather from the picture. Then take off 1/2 for manager, trainer, lawyer's cuts, sanctioning fees, Then take off between 35 - 50% for taxes (depending on what country) Then look at the total per year, and deduct at least $50K (+) for high-end training and sparring partners. Another 20K + for advertising & a publicist. (if you're a top fighter.)
> Probably another 20K for stuff I can't think of right now.....
> 
> See that number that's left? That's what most of the TOP fighters in most divisions make.
> 
> 1 guy out of 20,000.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Great thread, Bball! This should be a sticky.


Not saying I don't agree with some of the post, but promotors pay the advertising etc, hence why the fighters are made to do press shots etc...


----------



## NoMas

I would like the know what the domestic (mainly the British) fighters get per fight...


----------



## burn1

NoMas said:


> Broners about billions, he's probably not even made A million yet, the money he throws away on his YouTube videos must be his rent money :gbrones:money:ughh


He was worth a million 2 fights back, even before the Demarco fight.

He probably made more than a million for the Demarco and Rees fights(combined). For the record, Demarco made $600k. I don't think Broner's pay was announced.

I don't think it's unreasonable to think that SHO will pay him at least $million per fight(as long as he wins).


----------



## NoMas

burn1 said:


> He was worth a million 2 fights back, even before the Demarco fight.
> 
> He probably made more than a million for the Demarco and Rees fights(combined). For the record, Demarco made $600k. I don't think Broner's pay was announced.
> 
> I don't think it's unreasonable to think that SHO will pay him at least $million per fight(as long as he wins).


I dare say he's got couple million, but not enough to trick all that money in the strip club etc lol


----------



## burn1

NoMas said:


> ...he's probably not even made A million yet...
> 
> I dare say he's got couple million, but not enough to trick all that money in the strip club etc lol


So, in other words, you're just flapping your gums?

Ok! :-(


----------



## NoMas

burn1 said:


> So, in other words, you're just flapping your gums?
> 
> Ok! :-(


No, like I said he's got A few quid, he can't judging by his fight purses afford to be throwing around 50,000 on strippers etc :rlydoe


----------



## Oneshot

NoMas said:


> Broners about billions, he's probably not even made A million yet, the money he throws away on his YouTube videos must be his rent money :gbrones:money:ughh


This is a badly timed post, he has quintupled his purse in a year.


----------



## NoMas

Oneshot said:


> This is a badly timed post, he has quintupled his purse in a year.


Have you seen his 'About Billions' show? Lol he 'lives' like he's got Mayweathers bank account...


----------



## Oneshot

NoMas said:


> Have you seen his 'About Billions' show? Lol he 'lives' like he's got Mayweathers bank account...


You put lives in quotes, so we both think it's fake right? Broner is playing a heel, he's making 6 times Lara based off those videos and people already calling for Broner-Floyd, to me we should ignore when people are playing characters, the casuals don't know but we know it's hype


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Oneshot said:


> You put lives in quotes, so we both think it's fake right?* Broner is playing a heel,* he's making 6 times Lara based off those videos and people already calling for Broner-Floyd, to me we should ignore when people are playing characters, the casuals don't know but we know it's hype


----------



## burn1

Oneshot said:


> You put lives in quotes, so we both think it's fake right? Broner is playing a heel, he's making 6 times Lara based off those videos and people already calling for Broner-Floyd, to me we should ignore when people are playing characters, the casuals don't know but we know it's hype


Apparently, some people cannot distinguish between reality and a youtube video skit. :lol:

"Casuals", says it best. :yep


----------



## NoMas

Oneshot said:


> You put lives in quotes, so we both think it's fake right? Broner is playing a heel, he's making 6 times Lara based off those videos and people already calling for Broner-Floyd, to me we should ignore when people are playing characters, the casuals don't know but we know it's hype


Flushing money down the toilet, burning money and throwing 50stacks at strippers isn't acting, because he's actually doing it... Anyway I'm past caring, didnt think would have to have an in depth convo about it, hope he does make A billion, but my guess is he will go broke...


----------



## NoMas

burn1 said:


> Apparently, some people cannot distinguish between reality and a youtube video skit. :lol:
> 
> "Casuals", says it best. :yep


I'm far from a casual fan, I've watched more fights, read more books and researched more boxing history then you've had hot dinners pal...


----------



## Oneshot

I guess I've never believed any hype and that includes personas, so Broner flushed 120 dollars down the toilet, people at my job were talking about it, these are blue collar guys and even they usually care about Pacquiao and Floyd and they know a 23 year old boxers name who isn't even that good, Broner's earning potential is in the tens of millions, he could cash out next year to Floyd for about 10 million.


----------



## NoMas

Oneshot said:


> I guess I've never believed any hype and that includes personas, so Broner flushed 120 dollars down the toilet, people at my job were talking about it, these are blue collar guys and even they usually care about Pacquiao and Floyd and they know a 23 year old boxers name who isn't even that good, Broner's earning potential is in the tens of millions, he could cash out next year to Floyd for about 10 million.


Believing hype is irrelevant, like Floyd lives his persona, you see him making 10mil bets on the basketball because its his image... There's nothing not to believe, he really does it... Broner is trying to copy him, because it creates buzz and is great marketing, Broner takes it too far IMO because he hasn't got that bread, I personally don't think he's as good as alot of people make him out to be... But it's whatever... I bet in 10 years he will be broke, that's boxing...


----------



## Franco AFC

Malignaggi $1.125M, Broner $1.5M, Banks $180k, Mitchell $100k, Bika $125k, Periban $50k


----------



## Wallet

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 13h
Purses for Sat @HBOboxing card: Golovkin $350k, Macklin 300k, Oosthuizen 30k (probably also SA TV), Gonzalez 50k, Nelson 45k, Cuello 35k


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 13h
> Purses for Sat @HBOboxing card: Golovkin $350k, Macklin 300k, Oosthuizen 30k (probably also SA TV), Gonzalez 50k, Nelson 45k, Cuello 35k


do you know how much macklin got for the sergio and sturm fights?


----------



## Wallet

Hook! said:


> do you know how much macklin got for the sergio and sturm fights?


I do not.


----------



## cip motown boxing

dang gonzalez getting more then tommy gun??? so is gonzalez the favorite?? cuz tommy gun gonna win that fight impressively


----------



## Wallet

cip motown boxing said:


> dang gonzalez getting more then tommy gun??? so is gonzalez the favorite?? cuz tommy gun gonna win that fight impressively


Oosthuizen is a 1/6 favourite.

As Fat Dan says, he'll be getting more money from South African TV.


----------



## cip motown boxing

Wallet said:


> Oosthuizen is a 1/6 favourite.
> 
> As Fat Dan says, he'll be getting more money from South African TV.


u the man!! u do know all.. lol. so who u got winning the fight.


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> I do not.


who's your favourite out of macklin murray and barker?


----------



## Wallet

cip motown boxing said:


> u the man!! u do know all.. lol. so who u got winning the fight.


Oosthuizen should win easily enough but I see it going to distance.



Hook! said:


> who's your favourite out of macklin murray and barker?


I wouldn't really say I have one. I like them all. I just wish they would get it on.

Macklin vs Barker, WBA/IBF unification. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> Oosthuizen should win easily enough but I see it going to distance.
> 
> I wouldn't really say I have one. I like them all. I just wish they would get it on.
> 
> Macklin vs Barker, WBA/IBF unification. Wouldn't that be nice?


Yeah Hearn mentioned that, would be lovely.
I'm a big fan of Macklin and Barker, I don't like Murray that much but i have huge respect for him.
How much do you have on the over tonight?


----------



## Wallet

Hook! said:


> Yeah Hearn mentioned that, would be lovely.
> I'm a big fan of Macklin and Barker, I don't like Murray that much but i have huge respect for him.
> How much do you have on the over tonight?


£40.


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> £40.


mmm good luck


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## burn1

Guess you need to change the Chavez jr v Martinez in the op. Chavez only ended up getting fined 100k.


----------



## Brownies

bballchump11 said:


>


 It's the same number for $/punch and $/second, which should be 15,740.74 $.


----------



## Abraham

If Floyd had fought Pacquiao in '10, he would have made at least $50 million, if not more...what do you guys think?


----------



## burn1

Abraham said:


> If Floyd had fought Pacquiao in '10, he would have made at least $50 million, if not more...what do you guys think?


Well, since he's got contract for 4 times that(or more), you think he cares? Who's the one missing out here?

He will most likely make more than that just for Canelo.


----------



## Dedication

Rios earned the biggest purse of his career,* $1.25 million*, while*Alvarado was paid $625,000* for the rematch.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports...-wins/2039349/

Quote:

Tim Bradley, according to the CSAC, had a listed purse of *$1.75 million*, Provodnikov, *$150,000*

https://twitter.com/stevemaxboxing/s...45021739425793
Quote:

Canelo will be earning an even *$2,000,000 *to Lopez's* $212,500.*

Quote:

Chavez is slated to make *$3 million* to Martinez's *$1.5 million*.

http://www.sbnation.com/2012/9/11/33...es-boxing-news
Quote:

Garcia (26-0, 16 KOs), who earned *$1.25 million*, opened strong. He was making Judah (42-8, 29 KOs), who made *$300,000*,

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id...-win-zab-judah
Quote:

For Cloud's part, he said he's not concerned about winning for King. He wants to win for himself as he earns his biggest purse *($550,000 to Hopkins' $750,000)*

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id...-don-king-good
Quote:

Purses for Sat card in Oakland as per California commission: Ward*$1,367,500*; Dawson *$600K*; DeMarco *$180K*; Molina *$85K*

https://twitter.com/danrafaelespn/st...14142460899328

Quote:

According to sources close to the boxer, the purse for the fight was *$900 000*. That will be a big change in the life of Adonis "Superman" Stevenson.

http://gotconnex.tv/archives/4142

Quote:

According to Ekstrabladet, Kessler and Froch are to receive *$2 million dollars each.*

http://www.boxingscene.com/froch-kes...ng-both--60661

Quote:

Huck is entitled to 80 percent of the money* ($1.2 million)* and Afolabi is entitled to 20 percent *($300,000)*.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id...ck-ola-afolabi

Quote:

Berto (28-1, 22 KO) has the higher purse, at *$1.625 million*, while Guerrero (30-1-1, 18 KO) is in at *$1 million even*.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/11/2...bo-boxing-news
Quote:

Cotto's purse against Trout will be *$1 million* (Trout gets *$240,000*).

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbade...boxing-career/

Quote:

Floyd Mayweather's purse for tomorrow night's fight will be *$32 million*, as he finalized the paper work today with the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Opponent Robert Guerrero will make a career-high* $3 million,* a great payday in boxing that seems minuscule compared to what "Money" is raking in.

Showtime has just $168 million left to pay Mayweather for his next five fights.

On the undercard, *Daniel Ponce De Leon and **Abner Mares will each make $375,000* for their WBC featherweight title fight.* Leo Santa Cruz's purse is $165,000*, while opponent *Alexander Munoz will be paid $25,000.* The opening bout of the PPV broadcast will see* J'Leon Love battle Gabriel Rosado, with Love's purse $100,000, and Rosado's $60,000.*

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/5/3/...me-boxing-news

Quote:

Dan Rafael of ESPN reports, via the New York State Athletic Commission, tha*t Donaire's purse is $1.32 million, with Rigondeaux earning a career-high $750,000 purse for the bout*.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/4/13...hbo-main-event
Quote:

According to CompuBox, *Broner, who earned a career-high $1.5 million*, landed 246 of 524 punches (47 percent), while *Malignaggi, whose $1.125 million purse was also a career high*

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id...lie-malignaggi

Quote:

Heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko and secondary titlist Alexander Povetkin both have bouts scheduled, but the purse bid for their mandatory bout was held on Tuesday and Russian promoter Vladimir Hryunov pulled a shocker, winning with an extraordinary bid of $23,333,330.

As champion,* Klitschko is entitled to 75 percent of the winning offer ($17,499,997)* with *Povetkin due the remaining 25 percent ($5,833,333)*. 


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/204099.html#
Quote:

purses from Sat's GB/Showtime card.: *Maidana $400k*,* Lopez 200k*,*Angulo 300k*, *Lara 175k*, *Charlo 75k*, *Hopkins 75k*

https://twitter.com/danrafaelespn/st...21319874822144

Quote:

Purses from AC: Lamont Peterson *$800,000*, Lucas Matthysse*$700,000*, Devon Alexander *$700,000*,

https://twitter.com/ChrisMannixSI/st...12382876487680


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd is shattering the previous record with a 41.5 million dollar guarantee vs Canelo Alverez. The previous record was 32 million which he also holds against Guerrero and Cotto


----------



## Boogle McDougal

I bet Oscar had some nice purses. To go with his stockings and whatnot. 

Did anybody do this yet?


----------



## bballchump11

Boggle said:


> I bet Oscar had some nice purses. To go with his stockings and whatnot.
> 
> Did anybody do this yet?


I'll do his next since you brought it up 

he's got the highest purse of all time with 52 million vs Mayweather


----------



## Boogle McDougal

bballchump11 said:


> I'll do his next since you brought it up
> 
> he's got the highest purse of all time with 52 million vs Mayweather


52mil, could you imagine? That's a lotta clams. I wonder what the take-home on that would be. Crazy. Imagine the weekend after that, ho ho ho


----------



## Charles White

Don't the Klitschko bros make like 10 million euros per fight or something like that?


----------



## Brickfists

Didn't read the whole thread but you're wrong about Khan, he made way more for those fights than what you said. Maybe you're only counting the American money, he earns allot from UK TV as well.


----------



## mrtony80

JohnAnthony said:


> Some big figures floating around.
> 
> I still cant believe how much floyd earned fighting Guerrero! SHowtime must have lost shit loads on that event!


...which is why they heavily leaned on him to fight Alvarez.


----------



## burn1

Brickfists said:


> Didn't read the whole thread but you're wrong about Khan, he made way more for those fights than what you said. Maybe you're only counting the American money, he earns allot from UK TV as well.


That really does not count as far as the official published purse for the fight.


----------



## Kurushi

This is awesome man! I was going to make a thread the other day asking if anyone knew of a centralised resource that listed fight purses. This is perfect!


----------



## Brickfists

burn1 said:


> That really does not count as far as the official published purse for the fight.


So then the published amounts are wrong, if you're going to talk about how much money a fighter earns for a fight why wouldn't you want to say exactly how much he earns ? Seems to defy the purpose to me.


----------



## burn1

Brickfists said:


> So then the published amounts are wrong, if you're going to talk about how much money a fighter earns for a fight why wouldn't you want to say exactly how much he earns ? Seems to defy the purpose to me.


The term "purse" as used in boxing is pretty well defined. It often does not mean everything a fighter may earn for a fight.


----------



## PBFred

Great thread guys. Very interesting stuff.

Anyone have an idea on what the Klit's take home?


----------



## Brickfists

burn1 said:


> The term "purse" as used in boxing is pretty well defined. It often does not mean everything a fighter may earn for a fight.


Oh stfu, a fighters purse is what they earn for a fight. Its a bit stupid to have a thread about what fighters earn for fights yet not include "Everything a fighter may earn for a fight" :huh


----------



## bballchump11

Brickfists said:


> Oh stfu, a fighters purse is what they earn for a fight. Its a bit stupid to have a thread about what fighters earn for fights yet not include "Everything a fighter may earn for a fight" :huh


ok well you make your own thread and post what Khan's real purse is


----------



## Brickfists

bballchump11 said:


> ok well you make your own thread and post what Khan's real purse is


Or how about you actually post what the fighters purses really are ? Or better yet title the thread 'Boxers earnings from network television', seen as that is what you have basically being doing.


----------



## bballchump11

Brickfists said:


>


:money


----------



## NoCoolFool?

A bit of a blast from the past...but Tucker's earnings vs Tyson is on some graphic findable on the web. Summarized, of a $1.9 Million purse:
Tony Tucker: $600,000
Kushner: $350,000
Levine Abercrombie: $350,000
Rappaport Kornburg: $252,000
B. Tucker: $228,000
Steward: $120,000

Slightly different figures here:
http://articles.philly.com/1987-08-01/sports/26170324_1_tony-tucker-purse-bob-tucker


----------



## Oneshot

Brickfists said:


> Oh stfu, a fighters purse is what they earn for a fight. Its a bit stupid to have a thread about what fighters earn for fights yet not include "Everything a fighter may earn for a fight" :huh


Congratulations on being totally wrong, how do so called fans not no simple terms? They are right you are wrong.


----------



## Stiffjab

Lol @ UFC fighter pay compared to the boxing elite.


----------



## Oneshot

According to MMAMania Floyd 's guarantee is 50 times more than every fighter from UFC 8 on Fox combined. 

MMA fighters are slaves, Lesnar would do over 800,000 buys and get $400,000 listed as his purse.


----------



## Stiffjab

Oneshot said:


> According to MMAMania Floyd 's guarantee is 50 times more than every fighter from UFC 8 on Fox combined.
> 
> MMA fighters are slaves, Lesnar would do over 800,000 buys and get $400,000 listed as his purse.


I can just see Dana white and the fretita brothers taking dumps on solid gold toilets, whipping their arses with $100 bills :lol:


----------



## Oneshot

Stiffjab said:


> I can just see Dana white and the fretita brothers taking dumps on solid gold toilets, whipping their arses with $100 bills :lol:


Yeah they are definitely super rich, while their fighters are barely rich, than to top it off UFC careers aren't that long. UFC better pray a guy like Haymon doesn't touch MMA.


----------



## turbotime

Fat Dan was trolling Dana asking if a UFC fighter would ever make 41 mill guaranteed :lol: and Dana said in a few years yes :lol:


----------



## elterrible

I dont know much about purses but Ali has a brown leather one, its probably a designer and pretty expensive.


----------



## bballchump11

updated for Matthysse, Danny and the main event


----------



## burn1

bballchump11 said:


> updated for Matthysse, Danny and the main event


Wonder what was up with all the rumors of 3 mil+ for Danny(not attributing said rumors to you or this thread)?


----------



## bballchump11

burn1 said:


> Wonder what was up with all the rumors of 3 mil+ for Danny(not attributing said rumors to you or this thread)?


I'm not sure exactly what rumors you're referencing. I know Danny said he wanted like 4 million dollars a few months ago for the fight, so maybe that's where the rumors are from.

Or maybe he's getting ppv money also :think


----------



## burn1

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what rumors you're referencing. I know Danny said he wanted like 4 million dollars a few months ago for the fight, so maybe that's where the rumors are from.
> 
> Or maybe he's getting ppv money also :think


Seems like shortly after the talk of this fight started, the figures I seem to recall being bandied about were about 3 mil for Danny and 1.3 for Matthyse.

No matter though. Evidently it was all just talk.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## ^_^

bballchump11 said:


>


Wait a minute... shit's made out to Mayweather Promotions, not Floyd Mayweather Jr.. Just because Ford Motors makes 2 billion in profits doesn't mean Bill Ford Jr. made and kept 2 billion dollars.


----------



## bballchump11

^_^ said:


> Wait a minute... shit's made out to Mayweather Promotions, not Floyd Mayweather Jr.. Just because Ford Motors makes 2 billion in profits doesn't mean Bill Ford Jr. made and kept 2 billion dollars.


Yeah I took notice of that too. I think that's just a sneaky way of Floyd getting paid and not paying as many taxes and expenses. It's the same reason we see Alverez Promotions and a Danny Garcia Promotions also


----------



## bballchump11

Juan Manuel Marquez is making $6 million and Timothy Bradley 4.1 million in their fight on Oct. 12th


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I took notice of that too. I think that's just a sneaky way of Floyd getting paid and not paying as many taxes and expenses. It's the same reason we see Alverez Promotions and a Danny Garcia Promotions also


I guarantee you are right. Send the money to the company, have the company pay for training, equipment, chef, etc. then pay yourself as an employee, even have the company give a generous retirement account program and write as much of it off as you can.


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> I guarantee you are right. Send the money to the company, have the company pay for training, equipment, chef, etc. then pay yourself as an employee, even have the company give a generous retirement account program and write as much of it off as you can.


yeah I think Oscar De La Hoya laid out that blueprint :yep. I was wondering how those guys having their own promotional company while still be a GoldenBoy fighter would allow them to make more. I guess that's how.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I think Oscar De La Hoya laid out that blueprint :yep. I was wondering how those guys having their own promotional company while still be a GoldenBoy fighter would allow them to make more. I guess that's how.


This is also why you hear only half of all corporations pay taxes. Over half of all corporations are really things like barber shops, restaurants, or in this case an athlete. Considering corporate tax rates are higher than personal tax rates, they have the corporation pay for everything, pay themselves the remainder as salary, then get taxed at the lower, personal rate.


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> This is also why you hear only half of all corporations pay taxes. Over half of all corporations are really things like barber shops, restaurants, or in this case an athlete. Considering corporate tax rates are higher than personal tax rates, they have the corporation pay for everything, pay themselves the remainder as salary, then get taxed at the lower, personal rate.


yeah good points. Plus they can pay off and in this case Mayweather Promotions can pay off their owner in dividends which is taxed pretty low compared the income taxes


----------



## FloydPatterson

damn thats a nice chunk o change

the things I could do with 41 million....


----------



## Kissan

FloydPatterson said:


> damn thats a nice chunk o change
> 
> the things I could do with 41 million....


I would instantly shit on my desk and quit studying.


----------



## burn1

Were the purses announced for the Hopkins-Murat card? Including Quillin, Wilder?

TIA.


----------



## burn1

"danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
Purses for Saturday's card at MSG Theater: GGG $400k, Stevens $290k, Adusalamov $40k, Perez $30k, Afolabi $20k, Janik $20k. #boxing "

Anybody hear the purses for last weeks BHOP card?


----------



## Kissan

Wow. That's not that much tbh. Especially for GGG AND for Afolabi.


----------



## Berliner

burn1 said:


> "danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
> Purses for Saturday's card at MSG Theater: GGG $400k, Stevens $290k, Adusalamov $40k, Perez $30k, Afolabi $20k, Janik $20k. #boxing "
> 
> Anybody hear the purses for last weeks BHOP card?


Pretty shit purses. The supposed next big Thing Golovkin makes 400K and his Opponent 290K. I mean Barker gets 1.2 Million EURO for his fight against Sturm. Why is it that Golovkin only gets 400K and Stevens just 290K? And I dont even want to talk about the undercard... 20K for Afolabi.:verysad


----------



## JeffJoiner

$400,000 for a guy still building his brand isn't really bad. We get numb to purse figures following a run of higher profile bouts.


----------



## burn1

JeffJoiner said:


> $400,000 for a guy still building his brand isn't really bad. We get numb to purse figures following a run of higher profile bouts.


Yeah. Especially considering how often he fights, and the available competition. Not bad at all, especially for being relatively new to the landscape.


----------



## Berliner

JeffJoiner said:


> $400,000 for a guy still building his brand isn't really bad. We get numb to purse figures following a run of higher profile bouts.


Dont know.. just thought it would be more. Didnt he get 500K in his last fight against Macklin? Or was it Rosado? I mean when even a cuban in Germany (who doesnt sell any tickets) makes more than 400K I thought Golovkin would make more. But maybe I expect too much. What do you say about the undercard? 20K is pretty shit. I remember that zaveck also only got 20K against Thurman (and this as a former world Champion and the guy who bring the belt in to the fight)atsch


----------



## burn1

Berliner said:


> Dont know.. just thought it would be more. Didnt he get 500K in his last fight against Macklin? Or was it Rosado? I mean when even a cuban in Germany (who doesnt sell any tickets) makes more than 400K I thought Golovkin would make more. But maybe I expect too much. What do you say about the undercard? 20K is pretty shit. I remember that zaveck also only got 20K against Thurman (and this as a former world Champion and the guy who bring the belt in to the fight)atsch


It's all about winning(and negotiating for whatever you can get). Zaveck got 25K, but now he gets 0.:lol:

At least he got a chance.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Berliner said:


> Dont know.. just thought it would be more. Didnt he get 500K in his last fight against Macklin? Or was it Rosado? I mean when even a cuban in Germany (who doesnt sell any tickets) makes more than 400K I thought Golovkin would make more. But maybe I expect too much. What do you say about the undercard? 20K is pretty shit. I remember that zaveck also only got 20K against Thurman (and this as a former world Champion and the guy who bring the belt in to the fight)atsch


The undercard purses are ridiculous. I don't follow the purses as closely as some others, but GGG isn't a huge name and this is a regular HBO Saturday night. I'm sure the UK guys get extra because they bring overseas TV money with them. I know that Nishioka made a bundle fighting Donaire by taking a really small domestic purse in exchange for keeping the international TV rights, which he sold to a Japanese network.


----------



## burn1

danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
Purses, as per NYSC, for Sat's card: Malignaggi $600k,Judah 400k,Alexander 500k, Porter 200k,Lara $270, Trout $300k,Bika $325k,Dirrell $100k


----------



## JeffJoiner

Solid purses tomorrow night. More than most men make in a year.


----------



## dodong

JeffJoiner said:


> Let's say a guy makes $250,000 for a fight in Los Angeles.
> Federal Income Tax: 33%
> State Income Tax: 13.3%
> Trainer: 10-15%
> 
> That's about $150,000 of his purse gone. Obviously, most fighters are set up to take advantage of tax write offs, but the money has to be spent before it can be written off. I'm shocked people still fight in high tax states like CA and NY. I'd try to go to Nevada, Arizona, Texas or Florida and keep the extra cash.
> 
> That said, it is much better than an MMA guy getting $25-$50,000 for headlining a card on Spike.


off of the guaranteed purse

30% to manager
10% to trainer and cutman and after those are paid, then the federal and state tax

promoters will usually take about 30% off of the gross profit.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

thought malignaggi judah would be a even split

paulie got some good reps


----------



## burn1

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> thought malignaggi judah would be a even split
> 
> paulie got some good reps


"Thank you Al Haymon"!


----------



## burn1

burn1 said:


> "Thank you Al Haymon"!


Don't know why Haymon signed his whiney ass though.


----------



## JeffJoiner

burn1 said:


> Don't know why Haymon signed his whiney ass though.


To get him to shut up about Haymon's judges(?)


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

burn1 said:


> "Thank you Al Haymon"!


lol he put haymon on blast live on tv then signed with him?


----------



## burn1

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> lol he put haymon on blast live on tv then signed with him?


I think that's what I heard. Guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## burn1

JeffJoiner said:


> To get him to shut up about Haymon's judges(?)


How poetic it would be if he get's "screwed"(according to him) this time.


----------



## bballchump11

burn1 said:


> danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
> Purses, as per NYSC, for Sat's card: Malignaggi $600k,Judah 400k,Alexander 500k, Porter 200k,Lara $270, Trout $300k,Bika $325k,Dirrell $100k


thanks for the that. They're really not getting paid as much as I expected tbh


----------



## burn1

bballchump11 said:


> thanks for the that. They're really not getting paid as much as I expected tbh


Lots of big names and/or champions. Have to spread it around.

At least no one is being treated(and paid) like an "opponent".


----------



## bballchump11

burn1 said:


> Lots of big names and/or champions. Have to spread it around.
> 
> At least no one is being treated(and paid) like an "opponent".


yeah that's what I expected. The fans are getting a big treat


----------



## Bogotazo

burn1 said:


> Lots of big names and/or champions. Have to spread it around.
> 
> At least no one is being treated(and paid) like an "opponent".


This is true. It's not a big pot to split, but it's been split pretty fairly.


----------



## Stick and Move

*Carl Froch:*
Jermain Taylor - $600,000
Super 6 Tournament - $750K to $1 Million Per fight
Lucian Bute - $1 Million 
Mikkel Kessler 2 $4 Million

Tyson Fury $1.5 Million vs Stevie Cunningham


----------



## Rigondeaux

bballchump11 said:


> no I'm researching all of this right now


What is your source for P.Will and Lara? I am almost certain that Lara made 400K+ for that fight


----------



## burn1

Rigondeaux said:


> What is your source for P.Will and Lara? I am almost certain that Lara made 400K+ for that fight


"..ESPN's Dan Rafael says that Williams made $1.5 million for that fight to $135,000 for Lara..."

http://www.queensberry-rules.com/20...-brandon-rios-vs-manny-pacquiao-and-more.html


----------



## Rigondeaux

burn1 said:


> "..ESPN's Dan Rafael says that Williams made $1.5 million for that fight to $135,000 for Lara..."
> 
> http://www.queensberry-rules.com/20...-brandon-rios-vs-manny-pacquiao-and-more.html


Damn...thanks. I had read Lara made alot more when the fight was signed. Guess it wasn't true.


----------



## shenmue

Maidana 500K vs Morales plus PPV bonus (wasn't much though Ha) and 550K vs Khan,no one knows how much got vs Devon but it was 500K or more according to fat Dan. Might get a career high vs Broner but not sure TBH.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Rigondeaux said:


> What is your source for P.Will and Lara? I am almost certain that Lara made 400K+ for that fight


That 400k he paid you off that bet came from his savings.

Only 135 for that robbery. Ouch

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## bballchump11

found this on forbes:
Alvarez will bank around $6 million if the fight can attract 300,000 PPV buys says Schaefer. With expenses already covered at that point, Canelo’s payday will soar if a bigger audience tunes in. Another 100,000 PPV buys means another $2 million for Alvarez after the distributors and Showtime take their cut. Schaefer thinks the fight will come in around 350,000 buys, but says he wouldn’t be surprised to see it climb to 500,000.

Base off of this, I'm guessing he's getting around $7 million


----------



## shenmue

Anyone know how much Broner and Maidana got from there great fight last year?. Cheers.


----------



## Abraham

I know a guy who makes $2,000 a fight. He is one of those guys who are used to pad records.


----------



## Chinny

Stick and Move said:


> *Carl Froch:*
> Jermain Taylor - $600,000
> Super 6 Tournament - $750K to $1 Million Per fight
> Lucian Bute - $1 Million
> Mikkel Kessler 2 $4 Million[/SIZE
> 
> Tyson Fury $1.5 Million vs Stevie Cunningham




No way did Froch earn that much for the Bute fight. He took short money for that one. And what a gamble it was.


----------



## bballchump11

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...ed-minimun-20-million-rematch-timothy-bradley


----------



## bballchump11

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 2h
Khan purse $1.5M, Collazo 350k, Love 100k, Periban 35k, Molina 150k, Broner TBA. Contract not filed yet. #MayweatherMaidana #boxing


----------



## Them Bones

From last weeks card.

*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  May 1
Late but purses from last week's Showtime card as per CSAC: Thurman 600k, Diaz 150k, Matthysse 200k, Molina 200k, Figroa 250k, Belmontes 80k


----------



## Peter Barlow

Them Bones said:


> From last weeks card.
> 
> *Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  May 1
> Late but purses from last week's Showtime card as per CSAC: Thurman 600k, Diaz 150k, Matthysse 200k, Molina 200k, Figroa 250k, Belmontes 80k


What the fuck Matthysse only 200k>? And hes with Haymon? Thats shocking to be fair. No way should Thurman have got 400,000 more.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Any purses from the Malignaggi card?


----------



## Casper Gomez

Mugsy said:


> Any purses from the Malignaggi card?


Mayweather £32m vs Maidana £1.5m.Broner £1.25m vs Molina £150k.Khan £1.5m vs Callazo £350k.


----------



## Casper Gomez

Broner's getting 1.25 million for a tune up fight :lol: No wonder hes so arrogant and hes got a massive ego.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Casper Gomez said:


> Mayweather £32m vs Maidana £1.5m.Broner £1.25m vs Molina £150k.Khan £1.5m vs Callazo £350k.


Malignaggi-Porter card I said...:lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez

Mugsy said:


> Malignaggi-Porter card I said...:lol:


atsch Sorry.


----------



## bballchump11

Dan Rafael @Danrafaelespn · 6h
#CottoMartinez purses: Cotto $3M (guaranteed $7M), Martinez $1.5M (but will get way more, on %) (more) #boxing


----------



## JeffJoiner

Seven mill for Cotto. Nice payday.


----------



## PetetheKing

Not bringing in nearly as much as those purses so it can look a bit deceiving. Judah and Peterson seemed to have gotten the worst of the purses by the looks of it, especially Judah.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...014-list-of-the-worlds-highest-paid-athletes/

*Floyd Mayweather Heads 2014 List Of The World's Highest-Paid Athletes*

*"Mayweather earned $105 million during the past 12 months *for 72 minutes of work in the ring for fights against Canelo Alvarez and Marcos Maidana. The payday puts Mayweather atop Forbes' annual list of the world's highest-paid athletes for the second time in three years. Mayweather is the first athlete, besides Tiger Woods, to crack the $100 million earnings threshold (Michael Jordan, Michael Schumacher and Mike Tyson have also turned the trick on an inflation-adjusted basis)."
@Hands of Iron @turbotime @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) #TheMoneyTeam


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...014-list-of-the-worlds-highest-paid-athletes/
> 
> *Floyd Mayweather Heads 2014 List Of The World's Highest-Paid Athletes*
> 
> *"Mayweather earned $105 million during the past 12 months *for 72 minutes of work in the ring for fights against Canelo Alvarez and Marcos Maidana. The payday puts Mayweather atop Forbes' annual list of the world's highest-paid athletes for the second time in three years. Mayweather is the first athlete, besides Tiger Woods, to crack the $100 million earnings threshold (Michael Jordan, Michael Schumacher and Mike Tyson have also turned the trick on an inflation-adjusted basis)."
> 
> @Hands of Iron @turbotime @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) #TheMoneyTeam


Seems like there at least three different outlets who keep track of this stuff, I think ESPN and Sports Illustrated are the others but they all use different 12-month time frames. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Hands of Iron said:


> Seems like there at least three different outlets who keep track of this stuff, I think ESPN and Sports Illustrated are the others but they all use different 12-month time frames. :lol:


:yep yeah it gets confusing as hell. I think Forbes does there's from May to May. There were a few years when Floyd didn't get the number 1 spot just because of how their calendar was set up.


----------



## 2377

bballchump11 said:


> "Mayweather earned $105 million during the past 12 months for _*72 minutes of work *_in the ring for fights against Canelo Alvarez and Marcos Maidana."


Forbes DKSAB. Floyd spent hundreds of hours prepping for those fights. They're trivializing the mad work the guy has put in to earn that $$,$$$,$$$.


----------



## Them Bones

Purses for this week.

Source, Fat Dan.

*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  1hView translation
Purses for @GoldenBoyBoxing card on @SHOsports: Guerrero $1M, Kamegai $75k; Lomachenko 631,500, Russell 421k (via purse bid) (more)


*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  1h
More purses: Alexander $450k, Soto Karass 150k, Dawson $15k (but fined 3k for overweight), Blades 20k, Breazeale $12,500, Vargas $12,500


*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  1hView translation
More purses: Shabransky 75k, Gbenga 6k, Bogere 10k, Zamudio 8k, Hunter 7500, Forrest 5k, Maidana 2k, Diaz 1500, Herndz 1500, Stowers 1300


*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  1h
Total purses for the Saturday card at StubHub Center: $2,905,300. #boxing


*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  1h
Blades adds $1,500 to his purse because he gets half of what Dawson was fined. #boxing


----------



## Rooster

atsch Guerrero getting another $1mil payday. Kamegai's purse is abysmal, but I'm guessing that's because he's making his money through Japanese TV/endorsements?

Also Blades getting more than Dawson is surprising.


----------



## turbotime

Lomachenko making more than Alexander, Karass, :lol: and fucking Guerrero more than a milli atsch may the tax man and his team take most of it boxing gods.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Rooster said:


> atsch Guerrero getting another $1mil payday. Kamegai's purse is abysmal, but I'm guessing that's because he's making his money through Japanese TV/endorsements?
> 
> Also Blades getting more than Dawson is surprising.


He must be. I know that was the case when Donaire fought Nishioka.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Make no doubt JSK is the fighter who will have the most crowd support tomorrow night. I really hope he's been smart with his money. He hasn't had the huge payday, but should have a nice house free and clear and some savings.


----------



## bballchump11

note to self- when this skankass forum fixes itself, update Maidana's total earnings from the Mayweather fight to be 5.7 million


----------



## Them Bones

*Dan Rafael @danrafaelespn** · 5h*

*#CaneloLara purses: Canelo $1.5M, Lara 1M, Mares 400k,Oquendo 50k, Juanma 125k,Vargas 75k,Perez 100k,Herrera 125k,Kameda 60k, Sor Singyu 40k

**Dan Rafael @danrafaelespn** · 5h*

*Canelo's purse is $1.5 million but likely to get more off the PPV and perhaps Mexico television $. #CaneloLara #boxing*


----------



## saul_ir34

bballchump11 said:


> seriously man. I added up all his purses provided to me for him and it reached $271,950,000 :floydsr:money


And he still needs to borrow money from Oscar to pay his taxes. Haha how the hell does someone that pulls that kind of money not pay his taxes?


----------



## bballchump11

saul_ir34 said:


> And he still needs to borrow money from Oscar to pay his taxes. Haha how the hell does someone that pulls that kind of money not pay his taxes?


I'm an accounting major, I used to think like you too until I realized how taxes work. I'm not surprised he and other celebs screw up on their taxes


----------



## Them Bones

*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  9m
Purses for Sat's HBO card as per the NY commission: GGG $750K, Geale $600k, Jennings $130k, Perez $60k


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> I'm an accounting major, I used to think like you too until I realized how taxes work. I'm not surprised he and other celebs screw up on their taxes


It's such a screwed up system. Best way I relate it to people: imagine eating at the same restaurant all year, paying some here and there, and at the end of the year calculating your own bill, then having the restaurant review your bill to see if they agree with you.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Them Bones said:


> *Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  9m
> Purses for Sat's HBO card as per the NY commission: GGG $750K, Geale $600k, Jennings $130k, Perez $60k


That's pretty low for Perez. I figured an HBO date in NYC would get at least 100k.


----------



## Chinny

Guererro $1m.....damn I want Al Haymon in the room when I discuss my pay rise


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> It's such a screwed up system. Best way I relate it to people: imagine eating at the same restaurant all year, paying some here and there, and at the end of the year calculating your own bill, then having the restaurant review your bill to see if they agree with you.


:lol: very good description of it. Plus that restaurant will charge you for things you didn't know of.


----------



## Them Bones

*Dan Rafael* â€@danrafaelespn  39m
#Mayhem purses: Floyd's contract not filed with commission yet. Maidana $3M, Santa Cruz 750k, Roman 50k, Vazquez 450k, Bey 125k #boxing

Nice to see Titere making big bucks, hell, it's good to see him making more than Bey.


----------



## elterrible

*Julio Ceasar Chavez Jr*
2,500,000 Vera (before weight penalty)
2,100,000 Martinez (3,000,000 before penalty)

How in the fuck do you let yourself get so bad that you loose 0.9 million dollars in over weight penalties? He lost the fucking fight anyways, he might has well drained down more. Or you know, actually train hard and not be a lazy pot head during camp and make another million dollars. jesus


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Casper Gomez

*Dan Rafael* â€@danrafaelespn  2m2 minutes ago
Purses for Saturday's Cosmo @HBOboxing card: Bradley $2M, *Chaves $35k* (obviously much for via Argentina), Korobov $160k, Lee $225k (more)

Why isit that some boxers are so overpaid and others are so underpaid Plus why is Bradley getting so much for this kind of fight?


----------



## Casper Gomez

*Dan Rafael* â€@danrafaelespn  6m6 minutes ago
Herrera $200k, Benavidez $90k, Monaghan $35k, Regi $8k, Zewski $15k, Bryan $10k #boxing #BradleyChaves


----------



## Wallet

Casper Gomez said:


> *Dan Rafael* â€@danrafaelespn  2m2 minutes ago
> Purses for Saturday's Cosmo @HBOboxing card: Bradley $2M, *Chaves $35k* (obviously much for via Argentina), Korobov $160k, Lee $225k (more)
> 
> Why isit that some boxers are so overpaid and others are so underpaid Plus why is Bradley getting so much for this kind of fight?


As Rafael says, he'll be getting a lot more from the Argentinian TV money which isn't included in that figure.


----------



## Casper Gomez

Wallet said:


> As Rafael says, he'll be getting a lot more from the Argentinian TV money which isn't included in that figure.


How much more do you think he's likely make?


----------



## Wallet

Casper Gomez said:


> How much more do you think he's likely make?


I've no idea, to be honest.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Andy Lee is making a decent few quid from his fight.


----------



## bballchump11

Casper Gomez said:


> *Dan Rafael* â€@danrafaelespn  2m2 minutes ago
> Purses for Saturday's Cosmo @HBOboxing card: Bradley $2M, *Chaves $35k* (obviously much for via Argentina), Korobov $160k, Lee $225k (more)
> 
> Why isit that some boxers are so overpaid and others are so underpaid Plus why is Bradley getting so much for this kind of fight?


Thanks for the contribution


----------



## thehook13

35k :lol: wtf??!


----------



## DobyZhee

Should do after US taxes


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

pac got 25 mil for algieri

kovalev got 1 mil for hopkins


----------



## PivotPunch

Wallet said:


> As Rafael says, he'll be getting a lot more from the Argentinian TV money which isn't included in that figure.


I hope so but still he should get 100-200k at least as his regular purse regardless. On the other hand maybe he accepted a low purse in negotiations because it had something to do with the TV deal and the rights for the fight


----------



## Wallet

For anyone wondering why Lee is making more than Korobov in a vacant title situation, it's likely due to Lee being entitled to 60% in a purse bid situation. As Korobov lives in the US, he would have been considered the 'home' fighter and thus only entitled to 40%. This is the same rule that entitled Lomachenko to a 60/40 split against Gary Russell Jr.



> (B) If the fight is held in the country of origin, residence or nationality of one of the contender, the resident contestant shall receive 40% and his opponent shall receive 60% off the total purse offered.


----------



## Lester1583

Chacal said:


> kovalev got 1 mil for hopkins


After all taxes, trainers etc got paid, Kovalev received a check for 125.000 $.

That's the exact amount of money Kovalev personally has earned for the Hopkins fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Lester1583 said:


> After all taxes, trainers etc got paid, Kovalev received a check for 125.000 $.
> 
> That's the exact amount of money Kovalev personally has earned for the Hopkins fight.


I read it was 250


----------



## quincy k

Wallet said:


> For anyone wondering why Lee is making more than Korobov in a vacant title situation, it's likely due to Lee being entitled to 60% in a purse bid situation. As Korobov lives in the US, he would have been considered the 'home' fighter and thus only entitled to 40%. This is the same rule that entitled Lomachenko to a 60/40 split against Gary Russell Jr.


who wouldve thought after lee got dismantled against chavez jr that he would be fighting for a title again, especially after beating such garbage competition.


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> I read it was 250


$125k - http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/kovalev-just-wants-buy-house-271844


----------



## Lester1583

Chacal said:


> I read it was 250


125 out of the 500.000 purse.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...st-quarter-purse-Bernard-Hopkins-victory.html


----------



## bballchump11

Amir Khan $950,000 vs Alexander $600,000

Keith Thurman $500,000 vs Bundu $85,000

Abner Mares $250,000 vs Jose Ramirez $15,000

Jermall Charlo $50,000 vs Lenny Bottai $40,000


----------



## Wallet

Fresh from the Cali commission, purses from last night's ESPN2 card: Antonio Tarver $50,000, Jonathan Banks $40,000, Austin Trout $50,000, Luis Grajeda $15,000, Oscar Escandon $10,000, Tyson Cave $10,000, Terrell Gausha $10,000, Cesar Vila, Edwin Rodriguez $20,000, Derrick Findley $17,000, Sergio Mora $20,000, Dashon Johnson $7,500.

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/chat/_/id/51443/boxing-with-dan-rafael


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> Amir Khan $950,000 vs Alexander $600,000
> 
> Keith Thurman $500,000 vs Bundu $85,000
> 
> Abner Mares $250,000 vs Jose Ramirez $15,000
> 
> *Jermall Charlo $50,000 vs Lenny Bottai $40,000*


Hmm. I'm surprised that Charlo is only getting 50k and that Bottai is getting that high a percentge of the purse.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.boxingscene.com/purses-wilder-gets-1-million-stiverne-910000--86363

Deontay Wilder getting $1,000,000
Stiverne getting $910,000
Leo Santa Cruz getting $750,000
Erik Ruiz getting $50,000
Amir Amam getting $45,000
Maldonado Jr. getting $50,000


----------



## Rigondeaux

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/purses-wilder-gets-1-million-stiverne-910000--86363
> 
> Deontay Wilder getting $1,000,000
> Stiverne getting $910,000
> Leo Santa Cruz getting $750,000
> Erik Ruiz getting $50,000
> Amir Amam getting $45,000
> Maldonado Jr. getting $50,000


disgrace. Leo's pay is sickening. There is no justifying that number in any way shape or form. No way in hell is he generating anything close to $750k this saturday against a fighter whose not even known on his own block


----------



## scorpion

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/purses-wilder-gets-1-million-stiverne-910000--86363
> 
> Deontay Wilder getting $1,000,000
> Stiverne getting $910,000
> Leo Santa Cruz getting $750,000
> Erik Ruiz getting $50,000
> Amir Amam getting $45,000
> Maldonado Jr. getting $50,000


LSC better be swallowing AH semen with a tranny wig on for that ridiculous pay.

Also Stiverne is lucky if he makes 10k after Don King gets his share, didn't he sign away his attorney rights or something? Damn shame.


----------



## PetetheKing

Why are people mad at Leo? His pay isn't the problem, the headliners are just getting a terribly low amount.


----------



## DobyZhee

Mayweather Jr. To get 120 mil. 

Bball you are the accountant, what does Pacquiao get?


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Mayweather Jr. To get 120 mil.
> 
> Bball you are the accountant, what does Pacquiao get?


since it's 60/40, Pacquiao would get $80 million, but both of those are estimated amounts after ppv


----------



## bballchump11

Brandon Riosâ€™ purse for Saturday night was $850,000. Mike Alvarado banked $785,000.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/4050441887019008
"Dan RafaelVerified account
â€@danrafaelespn
Per Nevada commission, Sat's PBC purses: Thurman $1.5M, Guerrero 1.225M, Broner 1.25M, Molina 450k, Mares 500k, Santos 20k #boxing "


----------



## scorpion

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/4050441887019008
> "Dan RafaelVerified account
> â€@danrafaelespn
> Per Nevada commission, Sat's PBC purses: Thurman $1.5M, Guerrero 1.225M, Broner 1.25M, Molina 450k, Mares 500k, Santos 20k #boxing "


Mares does not deserve half a mil for fucking santos, no wonder these boys thank Al before God. atsch lol:


----------



## jonnytightlips

Fuckin hell Thurman is after making 2 million for last two fights.


----------



## shenmue

jonnytightlips said:


> Fuckin hell Thurman is after making 2 million for last two fights.


"I want to Thank Al Haymon for making all this possible" simply put if you are with Al haymon you will make bank, even fighting on under cards vs no names like Omar Figueroa and Mares.


----------



## DobyZhee

jonnytightlips said:


> Fuckin hell Thurman is after making 2 million for last two fights.


Thurman should get that much. Carried the card


----------



## Danimal

This is good to hear IMO. Boxers making shit loads of cash to fight on network TV. Hope it keeps going


----------



## bballchump11

Berto $800k, Lopez $450k, Porter $500k, Bone $150k, Arreola $20k, Harper $22,500


----------



## dyna

bballchump11 said:


> Berto $800k, Lopez $450k, Porter $500k, Bone $150k, Arreola $20k, Harper $22,500


Harper actually got more than Chris?


----------



## Danny

dyna said:


> Harper actually got more than Chris?


Weird, remember this happening with Chad Dawson and George Blades recently aswell.


----------



## Them Bones

Arreola's purse is shockingly small there, that's like two weeks worth of groceries for him.


----------



## Chinny

Them Bones said:


> Arreola's purse is shockingly small there, that's like two weeks worth of groceries for him.


:rofl


----------



## Kurushi

The Arreola and Harper purses are very surprising but, fuck me, how about the BonÃ© purse!? That's amazingly huge. Was that negotiated after the opponent swap around?


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## KO-KING

Floyd had like a 42 million purse for the Canelo fight ^^, he posted a picture of the cheque


----------



## bballchump11

KO-KING said:


> Floyd had like a 42 million purse for the Canelo fight ^^, he posted a picture of the cheque


That's what he got fight night guaranteed. He received more from ppv


----------



## KO-KING

bballchump11 said:


> That's what he got fight night guaranteed. He received more from ppv


Then am sure Pac got way higher than that than 30 million...then again he's asian, so no way of really knowing what he makes


----------



## bballchump11

KO-KING said:


> Then am sure Pac got way higher than that than 30 million...then again he's asian, so no way of really knowing what he makes


Manny's highest guaranteed purse is around 26 million dollars. There's a reason why people talk crap about his contract with Arum


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> Berto $800k, Lopez $450k, Porter $500k, Bone $150k, Arreola $20k, Harper $22,500


Cool, I was wondering about this. Those are substantially higher than ESPN FNF guys get from what I've read. Headliners there get Arreola/Harper type money.

I'm not really worried about the NBC and CBS cards generating enough revenue to sustain $2 million in purse money per card, but the Spike cards almost certainly will not.


----------



## SJS20

Anyone know what Kovalev and Pascal got?


----------



## paloalto00

They get paid more than I thought


----------



## Brickfists

Anybody know what the purses were for Zou/Ruenroeng ?


----------



## bballchump11

*Floyd Mayweather's 2015 Earnings Will Shatter All-Time Record For Athlete Pay*

"The paydays for Mayweather and Pacquiao will be determined by the PPV buys and the ongoing negotiated split between the pay-TV distributors and HBO/Showtime. The usual split is 50-50, but HBO and Showtime are proposing to keep 70% of the pot this go around with most of that filtering down to the fighters. The fighters are set to split their share of the pot 60-40 in Mayweatherâ€™s favor.

It promises to be a historic payday for both fighters with Mayweather likely to earn at least $150 million and Pacquiao more than $100 million. The paychecks can soar much higher if PPV buys blow past three million. Mayweatherâ€™s haul translates to the biggest yearly earnings by an athlete ever, breaking Tiger Woodsâ€™ inflation-adjusted record of $125 million for 2008. Mayweather will set the record with 36 minutes of work in the ring no matter what he does the rest of the year. Mayweatherâ€™s earnings could reach $200 million over the last 12-months if you factor in his Sept. 2014 bout with Marcos Maidana, where he pocketed $32 million."

Read more at Forbes.com http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...will-shatter-all-time-record-for-athlete-pay/


----------



## Hook!

Them Bones said:


> Arreola's purse is shockingly small there, that's like two weeks worth of groceries for him.


:rofl


----------



## Hook!

Abraham said:


> If Floyd had fought Pacquiao in '10, he would have made at least $50 million, if not more...what do you guys think?


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...hampions-nbc-andy-lee-peter-quillin/25646343/

Garcia earned $1.5 million for his night's work, while Peterson took home $1.2 million.

Lee's title was not on the line after Quillin missed weight on Friday and the Brooklyn resident, who walked to the fight from his home a few blocks from Barclays Center, had to forfeit $125,000 of his $500,000 purse to Lee. But even if there had been a belt to fight for, Lee would have kept it because the champion keeps his belt in the event of a draw.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Floyd my favorite boxer of all time, but even @bballchump11 gotta admit this suspect as fuck


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd my favorite boxer of all time, but even @bballchump11 gotta admit this suspect as fuck


lol it looks suspect, but I don't think it's that bad. It looks worse than it is because his tank top is showing, but that's because of his man bag pulling his sweater down. The fact he has a man bag is pretty bad though....... actually, if I didn't know who that was, I'd call them a *** :rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> lol it looks suspect, but I don't think it's that bad. It looks worse than it is because his tank top is showing, but that's because of his man bag pulling his sweater down. The fact he has a man bag is pretty bad though....... actually, if I didn't know who that was, I'd call them a *** :rofl


It's the way he taking a selfie and the sunglasses also

looking like some what what in the butt business


----------



## Danny

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It's the way he taking a selfie and the sunglasses also
> 
> *looking like some what what in the butt business*


:lol:


----------



## coldfire

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd my favorite boxer of all time, but even @*bballchump11* gotta admit this suspect as fuck


:gayfight2


----------



## bballchump11

Rafeal- "Per California commission, Chavez's purse last night was $2.5M, Fonfara $400K."


----------



## SJS20

bballchump11 said:


>


Hopefully a retirement cheque


----------



## bballchump11

First time I got an actual figure for the Canelo fight. Floyd made $70 million

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweath...-90485?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

edit: Forbes says 73 million. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...ld-top-200-million-with-blockbuster-ppv-buys/


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> First time I got an actual figure for the Canelo fight. Floyd made $70 million
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweath...-90485?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Man, that must be nice.

Which brings me to a tangent. People always say athletes "just do it for the money" nowadays, and let's be honest the money is huge. But at this point, the difference in Floyd's lifestyle whether he ever makes another dollar or not is pretty much nothing. He's ridiculously rich, can buy what he wants to buy, do what he wants to do.

If he wanted to walk away, it wouldn't have a meaningful impact on the rest of his life. Yet he sticks around. Like Duncan, Lebron, and a host of others. There has to be some love there. You don't continue to bust your ass when you could just as easily quit.

Rant over.


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> Man, that must be nice.
> 
> Which brings me to a tangent. People always say athletes "just do it for the money" nowadays, and let's be honest the money is huge. But at this point, the difference in Floyd's lifestyle whether he ever makes another dollar or not is pretty much nothing. He's ridiculously rich, can buy what he wants to buy, do what he wants to do.
> 
> If he wanted to walk away, it wouldn't have a meaningful impact on the rest of his life. Yet he sticks around. Like Duncan, Lebron, and a host of others. There has to be some love there. You don't continue to bust your ass when you could just as easily quit.
> 
> Rant over.


that's a really good point. He has a $15 million car collection and has the most expensive car money can buy. He has nice homes, a private jet and everything you could want. There's not much difference between 100 million and 200 million in lifestyle. You have to have a real intrinsic motivation in order to keep fighting.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> that's a really good point. He has a $15 million car collection and has the most expensive car money can buy. He has nice homes, a private jet and everything you could want. There's not much difference between 100 million and 200 million in lifestyle. You have to have a real intrinsic motivation in order to keep fighting.


There was a really great study done at USC linking money to happiness that is referenced in this Time article http://time.com/money/2802147/does-money-buy-happiness/

The basic premise is that at a certain point of income, money stops moving you up the happiness scale. Once you don't really worry about bills, can live in a location you like and spend some time on leisure activities you are about as happy as you are going to get. While this was done with normal folk in mind, I think the findings translate to the wealthy as well. Once you are top 5-10%, you are plain out rich, doesn't matter exactly how much.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597248382243983360
Dan RafaelVerified account
â€@danrafaelespn
Kirkland purse was $1.3M. Canelo's purse is a percentage of the event. Figure it has to be at least $3.5M. #CaneloKirkland #boxing


----------



## Guest

JeffJoiner said:


> There was a really great study done at USC linking money to happiness that is referenced in this Time article http://time.com/money/2802147/does-money-buy-happiness/
> 
> The basic premise is that at a certain point of income, money stops moving you up the happiness scale. Once you don't really worry about bills, can live in a location you like and spend some time on leisure activities you are about as happy as you are going to get. While this was done with normal folk in mind, I think the findings translate to the wealthy as well. Once you are top 5-10%, you are plain out rich, doesn't matter exactly how much.


 @bballchump11

The difference between athletes and your typical profession is the amount of time they have to make that money. Mayweather has been a Pro Boxer for close to 20 years, which very long for a pro boxer or any athlete, but not for any other job. So Mayweather needs to make as money money now as possible, because within a years time he really has no more guaranteed income.

There is also a BIG difference between being in the 5/10% wealthy and the 0.01% which is where Mayweather sits right now, and will want to stay. Top 5% you fly first class to a resort in the Middle East. 0.01% you take a private jet to your mansion in the middle east.

You also have to factor in that the money that Mayweather had made doesn't just need to last him for the remaining 40/50 years of her life. It needs to last for generations. If Mayweather is smart with the money and the generations beyond don't fuck it up, his grandkids grandkids will be set for life as well.


----------



## jonnytightlips

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597248382243983360
> Dan RafaelVerified account
> ‏@danrafaelespn
> Kirkland purse was $1.3M. Canelo's purse is a percentage of the event. Figure it has to be at least $3.5M. #CaneloKirkland #boxing


Fuckin hell Kirkland did alright for himself there. Knew Canelo is always going to make good money as he's the star but that's great money for Kirkland seeing as he hasn't fought in nearly two years.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.totalsportek.com/money/mayweather-vs-pacquiao-purse-salaries-ppv-revenue/


----------



## bballchump11

Using a conservative estimate, Mayweather's guaranteed purse of $120,000,000 + [(55% fighter's cut x $400,000,000 ppv revenue) x 60% Mayweather's split] = $252,000,000


----------



## scorpion

bballchump11 said:


> Using a conservative estimate, Mayweather's guaranteed purse of $120,000,000 + [(55% fighter's cut x $400,000,000 ppv revenue) x 60% Mayweather's split] = $252,000,000


I don't know why but that seems so off to me, but i usually count only after tax and try to add as many expenses as possible to get a realistic net profit sorta number.


----------



## bballchump11

scorpion said:


> I don't know why but that seems so off to me, but i usually count only after tax and try to add as many expenses as possible to get a realistic net profit sorta number.


it seems off to me also, but I know for sure that Mayweather got at least $200 million. He'll pay his dad and everybody else from his cut though and taxes of course


----------



## Ivan Drago

Holy Fuck.


----------



## bballchump11

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/...er-manny-pacquiao-head-list-top-paid-athletes

1 Floyd Mayweather ------$250M (a)
2 Manny Pacquiao ------- $150M (a)
3 Lionel Messi ------- La Liga/Barcelona $56.3M
4 Cristiano Ronaldo -------- La Liga/Real Madrid $50.2M
5 Sebastian Vettel -------- Formula 1/Ferrari $50M
6 Fernando Alonso --------- Formula 1/McLaren $40M
7 Zlatan Ibrahimovic Ligue ----- 1/PSG $35.1M
8 Lewis Hamilton Formula ----- 1/Mercedes $31M
8 Clayton Kershaw --------- MLB/LA Dodgers $31M
10 Justin Verlander ----------- MLB/Detroit Tigers $28M
11 Zack Greinke -------- MLB/LA Dodgers $27M
12 Wayne Rooney -------- EPL/Manchester United $26M
13 Josh Hamilton ---------- MLB/Texas Rangers $25M
13 Ryan Howard --------- MLB/Philadelphia Phillies $25M
13 Cliff Lee -------- MLB/Philadelphia Phillies $25M
16 Felix Hernandez -------- MLB/Seattle Mariners $24.9M
17 Albert Pujols --------- MLB/LA Angels $24M
17 Robinson Cano MLB/Seattle Mariners $24M
17 Prince Fielder -------- MLB/Texas Rangers $24M
20 Cole Hamels ---------- MLB/Philadelphia Phillies $23.5M
20 Kobe Bryant ------------ NBA/LA Lakers $23.5M
22 Amar'e Stoudemire ---------- NBA/NY Knicks/Dallas $23.4M
23 Joe Johnson ----------NBA/Brooklyn Nets $23.2M
24 Mark Teixeira --------- MLB/NY Yankees $23.1M
25 Joe Mauer ----------MLB/Minnesota Twins $23M
25 CC Sabathia ---------MLB/NY Yankees $23M

(a) estimated take for May 2, 2015 welterweight title bout.

-- Compiled by ESPN The Magazine Research


----------



## JeffJoiner

Good for Kirkland. The guy fights in such a fan friendly style that is very tough on his body (and I'd imagine brain). Hopefully he's smart enough to buy a house using cash and stash some for retirement. You can buy a huge house on a couple of acres for a few hundred thousand in Texas.


----------



## Masters




----------



## Doc

Masters said:


>


Dlh mayweather part 2

He has the blueprint 
@bballchump11

Lol


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> Dlh mayweather part 2
> 
> He has the blueprint
> @bballchump11
> 
> Lol


:lol: I heard Mosley was coming out of retirement, they should fight each other


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/...er-manny-pacquiao-head-list-top-paid-athletes
> 
> 1 Floyd Mayweather ------$250M (a)
> 2 Manny Pacquiao ------- $150M (a)
> 3 Lionel Messi ------- La Liga/Barcelona $56.3M
> 4 Cristiano Ronaldo -------- La Liga/Real Madrid $50.2M
> 5 Sebastian Vettel -------- Formula 1/Ferrari $50M
> 6 Fernando Alonso --------- Formula 1/McLaren $40M
> 7 Zlatan Ibrahimovic Ligue ----- 1/PSG $35.1M
> 8 Lewis Hamilton Formula ----- 1/Mercedes $31M
> 8 Clayton Kershaw --------- MLB/LA Dodgers $31M
> 10 Justin Verlander ----------- MLB/Detroit Tigers $28M
> 11 Zack Greinke -------- MLB/LA Dodgers $27M
> 12 Wayne Rooney -------- EPL/Manchester United $26M
> 13 Josh Hamilton ---------- MLB/Texas Rangers $25M
> 13 Ryan Howard --------- MLB/Philadelphia Phillies $25M
> 13 Cliff Lee -------- MLB/Philadelphia Phillies $25M
> 16 Felix Hernandez -------- MLB/Seattle Mariners $24.9M
> 17 Albert Pujols --------- MLB/LA Angels $24M
> 17 Robinson Cano MLB/Seattle Mariners $24M
> 17 Prince Fielder -------- MLB/Texas Rangers $24M
> 20 Cole Hamels ---------- MLB/Philadelphia Phillies $23.5M
> 20 Kobe Bryant ------------ NBA/LA Lakers $23.5M
> 22 Amar'e Stoudemire ---------- NBA/NY Knicks/Dallas $23.4M
> 23 Joe Johnson ----------NBA/Brooklyn Nets $23.2M
> 24 Mark Teixeira --------- MLB/NY Yankees $23.1M
> 25 Joe Mauer ----------MLB/Minnesota Twins $23M
> 25 CC Sabathia ---------MLB/NY Yankees $23M
> 
> (a) estimated take for May 2, 2015 welterweight title bout.
> 
> -- Compiled by ESPN The Magazine Research


That is ridiculous. No way Floyd throws that away..

250 take away 30 percent taxes??


----------



## canucks9314

Doc said:


> Dlh mayweather part 2
> 
> He has the blueprint
> @bballchump11
> 
> Lol


Does he? Did Canelo give it back to him?


----------



## canucks9314

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I heard Mosley was coming out of retirement, they should fight each other


Honestly he could have fought Canelo a couple of years ago. Would've been huge.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.totalsportek.com/boxing/amir-khan-vs-chris-algieri-purse/

Amir Khan 1.5 million
Algieri 500K


----------



## bballchump11

Mayweatherâ€™s payday will top $240 million

Mayweather's $300 million year shatters the record for athlete earnings, which was previously held by Tiger Woods who banked $115 million in 2008. Mayweather's May 2 fight against Manny Pacquiao crushed multiple boxing financial records, including PPV buys (4.4 million), total gate ($73 million) and sponsorships ($13 million). The fight is expected to gross more than $600 million once everything is counted.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.totalsportek.com/boxing/amir-khan-vs-chris-algieri-purse/
> 
> Amir Khan 1.5 million
> Algieri 500K


Nice two year run for Algieri. Ruslan on HBO, Pac on PPV, now another $500k. He's an intelligent guy.

House paid off, Master's degree, rainy day fund all before 30 is a great way to set up the rest of your life.


----------



## Wansen

JeffJoiner said:


> Nice two year run for Algieri. Ruslan on HBO, Pac on PPV, now another $500k. He's an intelligent guy.
> 
> House paid off, Master's degree, rainy day fund all before 30 is a great way to set up the rest of your life.


Well deserved IMO, lives (or lived) at home in the basement, drives an older Honda; this guy has his priorities straight.


----------



## stiflers mum

bballchump11 said:


> *Canelo Alvarez*
> >3,500,000
> 1,500,000 Lara
> 1,150,000 Angulo (1.25 million before penalty) ~7 million*
> 5,000,000 Mayweather 10-12 million*
> 1,200,000 Mosley
> 2,000,000 Lopez
> 280,000 Hatton (350,000 before penalty)
> 
> *Vanes Martirosyan *
> 177,500 Lara
> 50,000 Rom�n
> 
> *Chad Dawson*
> 600,000 Ward
> 800,000 Hopkins
> 
> *Sergio Martinez*
> 1,500,000 Cotto (Plus ppv)
> 1,400,000 Chavez Jr
> 1,050,000 Williams II
> 
> *Andre Ward*
> 2,250,000 Edwin Rodriguez (gain 100,000 from Edwin not making weight)
> 1,367,500 Dawson
> 900,000 Froch
> 
> *Gennady Golovkin*
> 900,000 Rubio
> 750,000 Geale
> 400,000 Stevens
> 350,000 Macklin
> 350,000 Rosado
> 
> *Bernard Hopkins*
> ~3,000,000 Kovavlev
> 750,000 Cloud
> 1,000,000 Dawson
> 860,175 Pascal II
> 3,000,000 Pavlik
> 3,000,000 Wright
> 4,000,000 De La Hoya 10,000,000?*
> 3.8 Million Eastman
> 1,250,000 Haakar
> 1,125,000 Allen
> 100,000 Echols
> 525,000 Vanderpool
> 1,000,000 Holmes
> 2,750,000 Trinidad
> 
> *Leo Santa Cruz*
> 750,000 Ruiz
> 750,000 Roman
> 500,000 Mijares
> 165,000 Munoz
> 157,800 Terrazas
> 85,000 Morel
> 
> *Keith Thurman*
> 1,500,000 Guerrero
> 500,000 Bundu
> 600,000 Joel Diaz


 This article says ODLH got $30mill B-Hop 10-15 mill.

http://www.petemyersrules.com/2011/10/i-need-to-get-paid.html


----------



## bballchump11

stiflers mum said:


> This article says ODLH got $30mill B-Hop 10-15 mill.
> 
> http://www.petemyersrules.com/2011/10/i-need-to-get-paid.html


thanks for that. I'll update


----------



## DobyZhee

Wansen said:


> Well deserved IMO, lives (or lived) at home in the basement, drives an older Honda; this guy has his priorities straight.


Sounds like me


----------



## thehook13

DobyZhee said:


> Sounds like me


Well except for the last bit


----------



## Rigondeaux

apparently Lara made $1mil last night and delvin 140k. Dan rafael. I can't verify because apparently the fat fuck blocked me on twitter haha


----------



## bballchump11

Rigondeaux said:


> apparently Lara made $1mil last night and delvin 140k. Dan rafael. I can't verify because apparently the fat fuck blocked me on twitter haha




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dtwitter%5D609830620756320256[/MEDIA]

:good


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Rigondeaux said:


> apparently Lara made $1mil last night and delvin 140k. Dan rafael. I can't verify because apparently the fat fuck blocked me on twitter haha


Erislandy seems to live a fairly modest upper middle class life


----------



## Rigondeaux

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Erislandy seems to live a fairly modest upper middle class life


I'm happy to see he spends his money responsibly. Modest home in a decent family neighborhood. A couple nice cars, like a BMW, a nice Benz and recently added a porsche. He's doing okay for himself


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## JeffJoiner

Rigondeaux said:


> I'm happy to see he spends his money responsibly. Modest home in a decent family neighborhood. A couple nice cars, like a BMW, a nice Benz and recently added a porsche. He's doing okay for himself


Agreed. Plus he has kids to look out for I believe.

Better to live an upper middle class life for a lifetime than a rich guy's life for a few years followed by a poor man's life.


----------



## Doc

JeffJoiner said:


> Agreed. Plus he has kids to look out for I believe.
> 
> Better to live an upper middle class life for a lifetime than a rich guy's life for a few years followed by a poor man's life.


When you were raised in poverty then I'm sure erislandy feels he is living a rich guys life, good shit by lara.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Doc said:


> When you were raised in poverty then I'm sure erislandy feels he is living a rich guys life, good shit by lara.


No doubt.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612021998903001088


----------



## KERRIGAN

Rigondeaux said:


> apparently Lara made $1mil last night and delvin 140k. Dan rafael. I can't verify because apparently the fat fuck blocked me on twitter haha


I wonder what Lara's next couple of paydays will be, after boring the viewers against Delvin?


----------



## Rigondeaux

KERRIGAN said:


> I wonder what Lara's next couple of paydays will be, after boring the viewers against Delvin?


Why are you so concerned with a fighter you can't stand?


----------



## FloydPatterson

apparently Paul Smith paid about 60K out of his purse due to being overweight


----------



## rjjfan

FloydPatterson said:


> apparently Paul Smith paid about 60K out of his purse due to being overweight


Thats alright, he'll get it all back and more when he beats Ward and has a rematch!!:happy


----------



## FloydPatterson

rjjfan said:


> Thats alright, he'll get it all back and more when he beats Ward and has a rematch!!:happy


----------



## KERRIGAN

Rigondeaux said:


> Why are you so concerned with a fighter you can't stand?


Because I want to see justice prevail.


----------



## Rigondeaux

KERRIGAN said:


> Because I want to see justice prevail.


cool, I hope you lose sleep over it.


----------



## KERRIGAN

Rigondeaux said:


> cool, I hope you lose sleep over it.


That only happens when I think of LSC's purses.


----------



## Rigondeaux

Purses from Oakland: Ward $2 million, Smith $225k - $45k Cali weight fine - $15k for Sat weight check overage = $165k.

Dan Rafael. 

Holy damn Ward making 2 mill for a tuneup.


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614819802805211136


----------



## steviebruno

Rigondeaux said:


> Purses from Oakland: Ward $2 million, Smith $225k - $45k Cali weight fine - $15k for Sat weight check overage = $165k.
> 
> Dan Rafael.
> 
> Holy damn Ward making 2 mill for a tuneup.


If true, he is doing just fine.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## burn1

Thurman_Collazo, per Fat Dan:

Thurman $1.5 Mil
Collazo $500K

Nelson_Harrison $100K each

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612021998903001088


That's a nice check to receive for coming in on short notice.


----------



## Brickfists

Gennady Golovkin
1,500,000 Monroe
900,000 Rubio
750,000 Geale
400,000 Stevens
350,000 Macklin
350,000 Rosado

Surely that can't be right ?

GGG is a HBO favorite and has been selling 10,000 plus tickets his last several fights. He's gotta be making a million plus per fight.


----------



## Chinny

Brickfists said:


> Gennady Golovkin
> 1,500,000 Monroe
> 900,000 Rubio
> 750,000 Geale
> 400,000 Stevens
> 350,000 Macklin
> 350,000 Rosado
> 
> Surely that can't be right ?
> 
> GGG is a HBO favorite and has been selling 10,000 plus tickets his last several fights. He's gotta be making a million plus per fight.


What's your source? k2 are notoriously stingy so I wouldn't be that surprised


----------



## bballchump11

Brickfists said:


> Gennady Golovkin
> 1,500,000 Monroe
> 900,000 Rubio
> 750,000 Geale
> 400,000 Stevens
> 350,000 Macklin
> 350,000 Rosado
> 
> Surely that can't be right ?
> 
> GGG is a HBO favorite and has been selling 10,000 plus tickets his last several fights. He's gotta be making a million plus per fight.


his promotional team sucks


----------



## Brickfists

Chinny said:


> What's your source? k2 are notoriously stingy so I wouldn't be that surprised


His fight with Geale drew over 8,000. The Rubio fight did nearly 10,000 and the Monroe fight almost sold out the Forum.

He's one of the biggest ticket sellers in America and is a big Ratings draw for HBO.

http://espn.go.com/blog/boxing/post/_/id/4888/things-we-learned-from-golovkin-geale

http://www.insidesocal.com/boxing/2014/10/21/gennady-golovkin-marco-antonio-rubio-does-very-well-on-hbo/

http://www.foxsports.com/boxing/story/gennady-golovkin-promoter-says-fight-at-forum-nearly-sold-out-051315


----------



## Chinny

Brickfists said:


> His fight with Geale drew over 8,000. The Rubio fight did nearly 10,000 and the Monroe fight almost sold out the Forum.
> 
> He's one of the biggest ticket sellers in America and is a big Ratings draw for HBO.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/boxing/post/_/id/4888/things-we-learned-from-golovkin-geale
> 
> http://www.insidesocal.com/boxing/2014/10/21/gennady-golovkin-marco-antonio-rubio-does-very-well-on-hbo/
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/boxing/story/gennady-golovkin-promoter-says-fight-at-forum-nearly-sold-out-051315


Oh I agree and understand about him being a draw, I was just questioning the purses, which as you say seem low


----------



## Bogotazo

Broner $1.3M, Porter $1M

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/06/purses-broner-1-3m-porter-1m/

Cotto $15 million, Geale $900.000

http://boxinginsider24.com/2015/06/10/cotto-geale-prussak-lopez-averaged-1-589m-ahead-of-canelo-ppv/

That's thanks to Cotto's 50 million dollar deal with Roc Nation for 3 fights with a 5 million signing bonus. Damn! No wonder he left Top Rank.


----------



## JeffJoiner

It's nice to see large purses for fighters. Not only do they deserve the money, but it keeps young talent flowing into boxing. You can make so much more than in other combat sports.

I'd like to see the structure a little less top heavy, but it's been that way forever.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Interesting to see these purses are so much more than the best fighters in the UFC.


----------



## PivotPunch

Bogotazo said:


> Broner $1.3M, Porter $1M
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/06/purses-broner-1-3m-porter-1m/
> 
> Cotto $15 million, Geale $900.000
> 
> http://boxinginsider24.com/2015/06/10/cotto-geale-prussak-lopez-averaged-1-589m-ahead-of-canelo-ppv/
> 
> That's thanks to Cotto's 50 million dollar deal with Roc Nation for 3 fights with a 5 million signing bonus. Damn! No wonder he left Top Rank.


Wtf 15m for afight with geale? :lol: at this rate Jay z is going to do a 50 Cent with his business decision. 15 for Cotto against Geale and 2 m for Ward against fucking Smith....wow


----------



## Bogotazo

PivotPunch said:


> Wtf 15m for afight with geale? :lol: at this rate Jay z is going to do a 50 Cent with his business decision. 15 for Cotto against Geale and 2 m for Ward against fucking Smith....wow


Definitely a gamble, but they stand to get good money from the Canelo PPV. I think it's more an investment to attract other names because that's a lot of money that's hard to get back in 3 fights.


----------



## PivotPunch

Bogotazo said:


> Definitely a gamble, but they stand to get good money from the Canelo PPV. I think it's more an investment to attract other names because that's a lot of money that's hard to get back in 3 fights.


50 gambled as well and look where it got him. i suspect Jay Z is smarter and won't make such a loss but he might sell his promotion once he sees that it won't pay off. Especially with Haymon it's a shitty situation for Jay Z


----------



## Smirk

15 million to fight Daniel fucking Geale? I'm not sure whether to be appalled or impressed


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bogotazo said:


> Definitely a gamble, but they stand to get good money from the Canelo PPV. I think it's more an investment to attract other names because that's a lot of money that's hard to get back in 3 fights.


They'll make a good amount on the PPV. I always thought it was an investment too, but I don't think Jay Z is a smart businessman. Thus far, he's just been throwing money at boxing without any real direction. I mean the fucker was about to put down a lot of money on Quillin vs. Korobov and look at how both fighters are faring currently.

I don't think he'll last too long. Supposedly, Ward/Smith did horrendous numbers and their big card with Tureano Johnson did horrible. Hell, the whole thing was a huge loss because Jay Z gave away almost all the tickets.

I think 50 Cent is about to bow out too.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Cotto getting 15 million to fight Geale is utterly insane. Fair play to Cotto for getting it. The top names in boxing like him Floyd, Manny, Wlad, Canelo make alot and none of them are great sellers or talkers. If Fury beat Wlad he would be absolutely rolling in cash.


----------



## burn1

I think 50 had nothing like the team of advisors/lawyers surrounding him that Jay-Z has.

Jay-Z and team seem to have thought out plans.

50 was hoping to team with Floyd(and team). When that fell through, he was on his own, almost, with no plan.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallet

They're saying that the $15m is "according to ESPN" but I can't see anything on ESPN about it.

It's also a horrendously written article on a site which couldn't sound more like a bullshit site. 

File under bollocks.


----------



## Bogotazo

Wallet said:


> They're saying that the $15m is "according to ESPN" but I can't see anything on ESPN about it.
> 
> It's also a horrendously written article on a site which couldn't sound more like a bullshit site.
> 
> File under bollocks.


http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/2390195/define-su-norte-miguel-cotto

Cotto enfrentarÃ¡ al australiano Daniel Geale el sÃ¡bado en el Barclays Center de Nueva York en lo que serÃ¡ su primera pelea del reciÃ©n firmado lucrativo acuerdo con la empresa Rock Nation Sports que le garantiza *$50 millones por tres peleas.*

That last bit means "50 million dollars for 3 fights".


----------



## Wallet

Bogotazo said:


> http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/2390195/define-su-norte-miguel-cotto
> 
> Cotto enfrentarÃ¡ al australiano Daniel Geale el sÃ¡bado en el Barclays Center de Nueva York en lo que serÃ¡ su primera pelea del reciÃ©n firmado lucrativo acuerdo con la empresa Rock Nation Sports que le garantiza *$50 millones por tres peleas.*
> 
> That last bit means "50 million dollars for 3 fights".


That says $50m for 3 fights, not $15m for Geale m8.


----------



## bballchump11

Mohammedi trainer Abel Sanchez said Mohammedi, who earned a career-high purse of $270,000 to Kovalev's $750,000 (plus additional money from Russian television), was overwhelmed by the big moment of his biggest fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> Mohammedi trainer Abel Sanchez said Mohammedi, who earned a career-high purse of $270,000 to Kovalev's $750,000 (plus additional money from Russian television), was overwhelmed by the big moment of his biggest fight.


During the introductions he looked like he regretted signing that contract. Can't say I blame him. The ass whipping was coming before the money.


----------



## Slick Ric

bballchump11 said:


> Mohammedi trainer Abel Sanchez said Mohammedi, who earned a career-high purse of $270,000 to Kovalev's $750,000 (plus additional money from Russian television), was overwhelmed by the big moment of his biggest fight.


No, he lost because he sucks and Kovalev is far better than him. Abel Sanchez is a fuckwit.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Meantime Gonzalez got 40 K for his fight vs Pascalâ€¦he will take home probably half of it.
saturday night he got robbed twice.


----------



## Thanatos

Good money for a guy who bailed out as soon as the going got a bit tough. I dunno why he complained about his eye, it was a perfect punch! lol


----------



## bballchump11

Danny Garcia $1.25M
Paulie Malignaggi $550k
Daniel Jacobs $500k 
Sergio Mora $225k


----------



## Doc

Good thread. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner

Kid Cubano said:


> Meantime Gonzalez got 40 K for his fight vs Pascalâ€¦he will take home probably half of it.
> saturday night he got robbed twice.


Sadly, this is completely true. I had that fight for Gonzalez. Hopefully HBO does right by him and brings him back.


----------



## Kid Cubano

JeffJoiner said:


> Sadly, this is completely true. I had that fight for Gonzalez. Hopefully HBO does right by him and brings him back.


HBO was suppose to promote Rigo after the Nonito fight and instead they said he made them vomit. You never know with these people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner

Kid Cubano said:


> HBO was suppose to promote Rigo after the Nonito fight and instead they said he made them vomit. You never know with these people.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But Gonzalez put on one hell of an entertaining fight. He will appeal to casual fans far more than Rigo. There's no excuse here. Gonzalez won a TV friendly fight. Keep him on.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637436564646158336


----------



## Rigondeaux

PBC fighters eating good fam


----------



## nvs

Rigondeaux said:


> PBC fighters eating good fam


Please no, not KTT ebonics.

Cringe, fam, lowkey, crine, kit, fiya, finna etc


----------



## Bajingo

nvs said:


> Please no, not KTT ebonics.
> 
> Cringe, fam, lowkey, crine, kit, fiya, finna etc


crine u mad as shit


----------



## poorface

Looked into Rigondeaux's purses since his monetary demands were in the news:
Ramos- $51,500 (http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/1/2...ux-pitiful-vegas-gate-numbers-showtime-boxing)
Marroquin- $150,000 (

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/246060105861316608)
Donaire- $750,000 (http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/4/13/4220756/donaire-vs-rigondeaux-purses-big-paydays-hbo-main-event)
Agbeko- $525,000
Kokietgym- $525,000 (I believe the only source for these two numbers is Gary Hyde here: http://www.boxingscene.com/hyde-reacts-rigondeaux-change-coming-claim--89975) 
Amagasa- $500,000 (http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...rigondeaux-fight-hisashi-amagasa-japan-dec-31)


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637436564646158336


Considering they sold out Staples, they might have been a tad underpaid. Although I'm sure that venue is pretty damn expensive to book.


----------



## bballchump11

poorface said:


> Looked into Rigondeaux's purses since his monetary demands were in the news:
> Ramos- $51,500 (http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/1/2...ux-pitiful-vegas-gate-numbers-showtime-boxing)
> Marroquin- $150,000 (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/246060105861316608)
> Donaire- $750,000 (http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/4/13/4220756/donaire-vs-rigondeaux-purses-big-paydays-hbo-main-event)
> Agbeko- $525,000
> Kokietgym- $525,000 (I believe the only source for these two numbers is Gary Hyde here: http://www.boxingscene.com/hyde-reacts-rigondeaux-change-coming-claim--89975)
> Amagasa- $500,000 (http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...rigondeaux-fight-hisashi-amagasa-japan-dec-31)


Thanks for these



JeffJoiner said:


> Considering they sold out Staples, they might have been a tad underpaid. Although I'm sure that venue is pretty damn expensive to book.


I have a theory on how Haymon pays his fighters. I think he just consistently pays them pretty good amounts of cash for their fights no matter who it's against. Then when they fight somebody elite, they get a slight bonus for it. So they may be getting less money for that single fight, but more money overall in their career.

Just my theory though looking at the purses of some of these guys against certain opponents. And even the lower named fighters still get good pay like Lara. Like with Top Rank, their fighters Bradley and Rios get paid very well, but they fight less often. While their lesser known fighters aren't getting paid much


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks for these
> 
> I have a theory on how Haymon pays his fighters. I think he just consistently pays them pretty good amounts of cash for their fights no matter who it's against. Then when they fight somebody elite, they get a slight bonus for it. So they may be getting less money for that single fight, but more money overall in their career.
> 
> Just my theory though looking at the purses of some of these guys against certain opponents. And even the lower named fighters still get good pay like Lara. Like with Top Rank, their fighters Bradley and Rios get paid very well, but they fight less often. While their lesser known fighters aren't getting paid much


I think you are right. Probably because I've had similar thoughts. He pays pretty consistently per fight, giving fighters a couple of easier pay checks then occasionally demanding a bit more from them.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642141791404232704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642141912959315968


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Martinez and Salido's purses don't add up to either Groves or Jack's alone. That's messed up.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@bballchump11 what was berto's career high payday prior to Floyd and how much did he make on average

from waht I understand he was paid extremely well given his level of skill and opposition


----------



## burn1

"Dan Rafael â€@danrafaelespn 6h6 hours ago

Purses for Sat night's #MatthyssePostol card: Matthysse $500k, Postol $90k (more overall with overseas $), Orozco $100k, Soto $100k. #boxing

8:28 PM - 2 Oct 2015 "


----------



## Mr Magic

This goes to show Carl Froch probably made the most in boxing after Mayweather,Cotto and Klitschko(arguably).


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11




----------



## scorpion

bballchump11 said:


>


Wow, can't believe people were bitching Bute isn't a draw anymore LOL.

PS foreign guys like Broners opponent probably got way more through foreign tv money.


----------



## 2Piece

bballchump11 said:


>


Is this a reputable source?


----------



## burn1

scorpion said:


> Wow, can't believe people were bitching Bute isn't a draw anymore LOL.
> 
> PS foreign guys like _*Broners opponent probably got way more through foreign tv money.*_


Hope so and hope he saved it and finds something else to do, LOL! He was pretty awful.

Can't believe he hung with Jesse Vargas.


----------



## scorpion

burn1 said:


> Hope so and hope he saved it and finds something else to do, LOL! He was pretty awful.
> 
> Can't believe he hung with Jesse Vargas.


I didn't see his fight with Vargas but from what i hear apparantly a lot of people thought he won that.


----------



## KERRIGAN

burn1 said:


> Hope so and hope he saved it and finds something else to do, LOL! He was pretty awful.
> 
> Can't believe he hung with Jesse Vargas.


Jesse Vargas is nothing special.


----------



## NoMas

Anyone know what Ashley Therophane has been getting with Mayweather Promotions??? How much do you reckon he will get against Broner???


----------



## philipGGG

> #GGGLemieux purses: GGG $2M, Lemieux $1.5M, Gonzalez $250k, Viloria $100k. If PPV is hit GGG/DL probably have upsides. #boxing
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 16 Ottobre 2015


----------



## philipGGG

> More purses for #GGGLemieux: Ortiz $120k, Vidondo 60k, Johnson 35k, O'Kane $7,500. #boxing
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 17 Ottobre 2015


----------



## philipGGG

> Purses for Saturday's #PBConNBC card in Fairfax, Va.: Lamont Peterson $750k, Felix Diaz $200k #boxing
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 17 Ottobre 2015


----------



## Guest

philipGGG said:


> #GGGLemieux purses: GGG $2M, Lemieux $1.5M, Gonzalez $250k, Viloria $100k. If PPV is hit GGG/DL probably have upsides. #boxing
> 
> â€" Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 16 Ottobre 2015
Click to expand...

So why can't HBO afford to pay a license fee for the fight?


----------



## philipGGG

it seems like it could have been on regular hbo not ppv with these kind of purses. hbo could afford it in my opinion. they just wanted to put golovkin on ppv and test his ppv status. i mean when you think that bradley got 2 million for a not much attractive fight against chaves on hbo i think that they could have put the money on the table for this one. it would have done huge ratings plus you have a sold out msg and that is like a 4 million $ live gate


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662715708329975808


----------



## bballchump11

That card is more expensive than GGG vs Lemieux. HBO is crap


----------



## scorpion

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662715708329975808


Wow, top rank must be feeling the pressure from Haymon and stepping up their game.

Ain't no way Loma deserves 750k for Koasicha, that's like when Leo Santa Cruz was making for similar opponents lol hell i'm sure LSC is brings 10 times as much fans as loma does.


----------



## Desmond

Bradley getting the same as GGG - Doesn't seem right


----------



## dyna

Desmond said:


> Bradley getting the same as GGG - Doesn't seem right


Why?
Which one do you think is "overpaid"?


----------



## Desmond

Probably the guy who's not going to be the lineal champion at the greatest boxing weight there is


----------



## bballchump11

Desmond said:


> Probably the guy who's not going to be the lineal champion at the greatest boxing weight there is


you mean the guy who's headlined 3 ppvs cards?


----------



## philipGGG

> Official purses for #CottoCanelo per NSAC: Cotto $15M, Canelo $5M. Both can make more on upside, Canelo likely getting more via Mexico TV.
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 20 Novembre 2015


holy shit cotto


----------



## Doc

Canelo dgaf look at that shit.. whatever It takes to make the fight 5 million already a shit load of money anyways and cotto retiring so it's all good.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Thanatos

Looks like Cotto is the real money man right now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

75:25 split :lol: was wondering how the fight got made with such ease.


----------



## nuclear

theres no way mayweather goes broke. just crazy purses


----------



## Chinny

I was looking through an old Boxing Monthly and the reported gross purses for Pernell Whittaker v Azumah Nelson were $500k and $200k respectively


----------



## philipGGG

> Purses for Saturday night's big Barclays Center card: Jacobs $1.5M, Quillin $1.5M, Cuellar $200k, Oquendo $100k. #boxing #JacobsQuillin
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 4 Dicembre 2015


----------



## bballchump11

Quillin and Jacobs are getting paid


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688503546103377920
I heard Szpilka will end up with over a million.


----------



## Guest

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688503546103377920
> I heard Szpilka will end up with over a million.


wasnt the purse bid for Glazkov v Martin $1,238,000. So they should split that or Glazkov gets 60% as he was higher ranked. Glazkov is not event getting 50%


----------



## burn1

Rob said:


> wasnt the purse bid for Glazkov v Martin $1,238,000. So they should split that or Glazkov gets 60% as he was higher ranked. Glazkov is not event getting 50%


They announced that purse during the show. Czar got about $530K, Martin about $250K.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690992187908034560


----------



## Chinny

Damn, Guererro is still getting PAID!


----------



## bballchump11

bballchump11 said:


> *Danny Garcia*
> 1,500,000 Guerrero
> 1,250,000 Malignaggi
> 1,500,000 Peterson
> 700,000 Salka
> 1,500,000 Matthysse
> 1,250,000 Judah
> 1,000,000 Morales II
> 225,000 Morales I
> 520,000 Khan
> 75,000 Holt


No wonder Angel loves Haymon


----------



## Berliner

Honestly how can Haymon pay a guy like Guerrero so much? I mean isnt he losing money?


----------



## bballchump11

Berliner said:


> Honestly how can Haymon pay a guy like Guerrero so much? I mean isnt he losing money?


Garcia is actually a pretty good draw. He has the record for highest attendance at the Barclays and he does pretty good ratings on TV whenever he fights.


----------



## Berliner

bballchump11 said:


> Garcia is actually a pretty good draw. He has the record for highest attendance at the Barclays and he does pretty good ratings on TV whenever he fights.


But I dont mean Garcia. I mean Guerrero. I mean he always gets paid that much. Even against that unknown Martinez guy. I dont know why. Guy basically is losing every fight now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Berliner said:


> But I dont mean Garcia. I mean Guerrero. I mean he always gets paid that much. Even against that unknown Martinez guy. I dont know why. Guy basically is losing every fight now.


Martinez wasn't really unknown, just garbage. Guerrero is an alright draw and action fans like him, I may not be a fan but I'm glad he is getting paid as his wifes cancer treatment was probably expensive.


----------



## bballchump11

Berliner said:


> But I dont mean Garcia. I mean Guerrero. I mean he always gets paid that much. Even against that unknown Martinez guy. I dont know why. Guy basically is losing every fight now.


oh my bad, I read that wrong. Idk why really. I'm guessing after he fought Mayweather, Haymon guaranteed him a certain amount.


----------



## Them Bones

Guerrero may very well be getting more than he's worth. But i don't begrudge him for it. Despite some obvious limitations, he always brings it.


----------



## bballchump11

Them Bones said:


> Guerrero may very well be getting more than he's worth. But i don't begrudge him for it. Despite some obvious limitations, he always brings it.


I'll say one thing, the crowd was definitely rooting for him last night and it was a sellout.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Berliner said:


> Honestly how can Haymon pay a guy like Guerrero so much? I mean isnt he losing money?


Guerrero is overpaid, but not by much. He's pretty popular in California, where most of his fights take place. He sells seats in LA and gets ratings in the Bay Area an Sacramento.


----------



## Kurushi

@bballchump11, just a shout out man. This is a quality thread and I'm glad you keep it updated. It's a genuinely useful resource that is difficult to find elsewhere on the internet without doing multiple individual searches. :good


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> @bballchump11, just a shout out man. This is a quality thread and I'm glad you keep it updated. It's a genuinely useful resource that is difficult to find elsewhere on the internet without doing multiple individual searches. :good


Thanks man, I'm glad I could help :thumbsup


----------



## philipGGG

> Purses for Saturday's #boxing card at MSG Theater: Crawford $1.21M, Lundy $150k, Verdejo $125k, Silva $50k. #CrawfordLundy #VerdejoSilva
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 26 febbraio 2016


----------



## philipGGG

it's the first purse figure that i could find for terence crawford


----------



## Kurushi

philipGGG said:


> it's the first purse figure that i could find for terence crawford


Dayum! I honestly had no idea Crawford was earning that kind of money.


----------



## Divi253

philipGGG said:


> Purses for Saturday's #boxing card at MSG Theater: Crawford $1.21M, Lundy $150k, Verdejo $125k, Silva $50k. #CrawfordLundy #VerdejoSilva
> 
> â€" Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 26 febbraio 2016
Click to expand...

Damn Crawford getting around a 89/11 split vs Lundy?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Holy fuck, Crawford is getting paid. No wonder they didn't respond to Postol. :lol:


----------



## Mr Magic

Looks like Deontay Wilder is going to cash out his belt for $4m against Povetkin in Russia.

He's going night-night.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Lundy only getting $150k seems too low. The man is a legitimate fighter taking a big risk. It wouldn't have hurt HBO to throw him $250k and take a shade off Crawford.


----------



## Them Bones

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703396854516490240


----------



## Guest

JeffJoiner said:


> Lundy only getting $150k seems too low. The man is a legitimate fighter taking a big risk. It wouldn't have hurt HBO to throw him $250k and take a shade off Crawford.


Pretty standard amount for a HBO/Showtime B Side based on what I have seen. Kiko Martinez getting the same amount.


----------



## Bogotazo

JeffJoiner said:


> Lundy only getting $150k seems too low. The man is a legitimate fighter taking a big risk. It wouldn't have hurt HBO to throw him $250k and take a shade off Crawford.


Agreed.


----------



## burn1

Frampton-Quigg

http://www.totalsportek.com/boxing/frampton-vs-quigg-purse/

Frampton: Â£1.5 million ($2.17 million) Flat pay, guaranteed. No PPV.

Quigg: Â£500,000 ($725,000) + PPV. (Expected to net about equal to Frampton.)


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713465132945383424


----------



## ElKiller

$1.85 mill is nothing to sneeze at but relatively speaking, Ward screwed himself somewhere along the line.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Out of a boxers purse does the promoter & manager get 15 % each also the trainer gets 10%


----------



## Guest

Stephen H\sson said:


> Out of a boxers purse does the promoter & manager get 15 % each also the trainer gets 10%


Typical Managment fee is much higher. Promoters also typically take a fee. That's why fighters like Haymon.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## burn1

Why no figures for the Joshua-Martin fight?


----------



## bballchump11

burn1 said:


> Why no figures for the Joshua-Martin fight?


http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/boxing/article4691240.ece

"It took a $5 million (about £3.46 million) guarantee to get Charles Martin to agree to come to London to defend his IBF heavyweight title against Anthony Joshua, but the American could end up earning more than £6 million once the takings are added up."


----------



## burn1

− Quote

Thanks. Got to figure how to quote posts now.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

bballchump11 said:


>


Bradley Training Camp?? Is that how much Tim got paid? or is it the expenses Pacman had for the camp?


----------



## bjl12

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Bradley Training Camp?? Is that how much Tim got paid? or is it the expenses Pacman had for the camp?


I imagine that is their purses. The drop-off in pay for Manny was expected as all the buzz for both Manny and Floyd dissipated after their underwhelming fight. I hope those two are both now done fighting. It's the best thing for them but it will also be hard for both of them to stay away and not get caught up in beating guys half their age.

Looking forward to the cache of future fighters coming up


----------



## burn1

Algieri $325K 
Spence $225K

Glowacki $150K
Cunningham $250K


Just heard on tha boxing voice. Will correct as needed.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Strange that both underdogs are making more than the favourites.


----------



## Rigondeaux

jonnytightlips said:


> Strange that both underdogs are making more than the favourites.


I think Algieri has a great chance here


----------



## burn1

jonnytightlips said:


> Strange that both underdogs are making more than the favourites.


"Time in service". Lol!


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723550572352172032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723566805617274880


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723550572352172032


Wow, seems like a lot.


----------



## allenko1

it does. good to see, but I am skeptical Wade getting that much...


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Wow, seems like a lot.


yeah it's funny that HBO is shelling out so much money for GGG and Crawford to fight in mismatches, but only want to pay $1 million to Lomachenko and Walters


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's funny that HBO is shelling out so much money for GGG and Crawford to fight in mismatches, but only want to pay $1 million to Lomachenko and Walters


Yeah wtf happened to the budget crunch? I guess maybe they see it as an investment. Still though. One million would be more than enough for 'lovkin in this fight.


----------



## Them Bones

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726497115673792516


----------



## GlassJaw

Where do you get these sources from?


----------



## burn1

GlassJaw said:


> Where do you get these sources from?


Most of the posts, the source is given, or apparent. At least the recent ones.


----------



## Atlanta

Them Bones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726497115673792516


Ortiz got $755K for that? Al should put a stop order on his check.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-stands-pocket-13-million-canelo-showdown--104135

*AMIR KHAN will hit the jackpot in Las Vegas with a whopping £ 9million [13.1 million USD] payday.*

The Bolton fighter takes on WBC middleweight champion Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez in a money-spinning clash.

Khan, 29, will be rewarded for the big risk of moving up two weight divisions with the huge purse on Saturday night.










It is the highest financial prize for a British boxer since heavyweight star David Haye pocketed £10 m [14.6 USD] for his failed attempt to beat Wladimir Klitschko in 2011.

Khan is guaranteed the huge amount with Mexican star Alvarez's promoters Golden Boy offering up some of the healthy sum.

His stunning pay packet also includes the UK TV money from BoxNation, who beat Sky to land exclusive rights to one of the biggest fights of 2016, as well funds from other promotional activities for the fight.

And Khan, who is in his first world title fight since losing to Danny Garcia in 2012, could end up earning even more on the back of this clash thanks to his own sponsorship deals.

Khan was last week ranked 10th in the Sunday Times Rich List for young sportsmen with an estimated fortune of £18m [26.3 USD].

But victory here in Las Vegas at the T-Mobile Arena would crack open the vault to even more money.

He would be one of the hottest properties in boxing and could face IBF, IBO and WBA king Gennady Golovkin in a middleweight unification fight if he chose to stay at the weight.

Britain currently has 11 world champions. And although Khan has not been part of the exclusive club since 2012, he offered a warning to his countrymen - including IBF heavyweight title holder Anthony Joshua.

Joshua's meteoric rise already means he will want for little financially. But with the wealth comes distractions, something that Khan knows all about from his younger days.

He said: "He (Joshua) just has to remember that it was boxing that got him this far. It's something that I did forget about a little bit.

"When I got beaten I had to remind myself that it was boxing that got me there and it was time to focus on that again.

"It's the same with Joshua - it's crucial he does not forget it's boxing that has got him this far in life. He needs to keep focused on his training and make sure he gets the right advice.

"I like him, he's young and hungry. But it's about making sure you keep that hunger. A lot of fighters can achieve it all but within a year it's gone and they are forgotten. It can happen."


----------



## bballchump11

The Nevada State Athletic Commission released the purses for the fighters. Alvarez's base purse is $3.5 million, although he will earn many millions more from television revenue and profits from the promotion, as will Khan, whose base purse is $2 million.

Lemieux's purse is $200,000, and Tapia's is $150,000. Herrera is getting $175,000 to Gomez's $90,000, and Stevens is getting $65,000 to Teixeira's $50,000.

Per Dan Rafeal


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> The Nevada State Athletic Commission released the purses for the fighters. Alvarez's base purse is $3.5 million, although he will earn many millions more from television revenue and profits from the promotion, as will Khan, whose base purse is $2 million.
> 
> Lemieux's purse is $200,000, and Tapia's is $150,000. Herrera is getting $175,000 to Gomez's $90,000, and Stevens is getting $65,000 to Teixeira's $50,000.
> 
> Per Dan Rafeal


Any idea what the PPV numbers needed to hit for the incentives to kick in?


----------



## bballchump11

Damn Floyd is smarter than given credit for


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> Damn Floyd is smarter than given credit for


Floyd is smart in that he recognizes and recruits talent. He's set up a great team that leads to opportunities the normal guy just doesn't see. for as big as his stage ego is, you can tell he's smart enough to let the Harvard guys handle their end.

That is the thing I admire about Floyd second most to his work ethic.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733735975663239169


----------



## JeffJoiner

None of those purses are bad. 175k for the show opener. 300k for Trout. He lives in a spot he can buy a house cash for that.


----------



## Guest

JeffJoiner said:


> None of those purses are bad. 175k for the show opener. 300k for Trout. He lives in a spot he can buy a house cash for that.


He will end up with 150k max though.


----------



## Divi253

How the hell do those khan Canelo purses work with the guarantees so close? Khan expected to get up to 13 million from 2, what the hell was his ppv split?


----------



## burn1

Divi253 said:


> How the hell do those khan Canelo purses work with the guarantees so close? Khan expected to get up to 13 million from 2, what the hell was his ppv split?


This is one of those situations where you will probably never know the true results.

I'd guess that Khan didn't get even half of that 13M.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741406759437410304


----------



## tommygun711

Lomachenko and Verdejo should be fighting eachother tbh


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741406759437410304


Not sure I'd fight for 15k. Not any more. Time the tax guy and handlers get paid you are bringing home 4 digits.


----------



## burn1

"*Dan Rafael, King Fight Freak 
(12:34 PM)*

Purses: Thurman $1.4M, Porter $1M"

Sports Nation Friday chat.


----------



## JeffJoiner

burn1 said:


> "*Dan Rafael, King Fight Freak
> (12:34 PM)*
> 
> Purses: Thurman $1.4M, Porter $1M"
> 
> Sports Nation Friday chat.


Nice. Those guys earned it. They did a good thing for boxing. The rematch will make them even more I'd imagine.


----------



## bballchump11

Mayweather to sign his $1.2 billion dollar real-estate deal.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather to sign his $1.2 billion dollar real-estate deal.


He's retired...and that isn't a boxing purse. ;-)

But seriously, glad he's doing right w/ his money. We don't need another tail of boxing millionaire gone broke.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather to sign his $1.2 billion dollar real-estate deal.


 1.2 billion my ass


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather to sign his $1.2 billion dollar real-estate deal.


Floyd having a Trump moment.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754025898777669632


----------



## Cableaddict

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754025898777669632


Wow. I'm surprised Wilder's making that much for this one.

But Arreola? He should be paying THEM.


----------



## bballchump11

Rafael: Crawford $1.3M, Postol 675k, Valdez 140, Rueda 30k (plus more from Argentina), Benavidez 50k, Santana 50k, Gvozdyk 30k, Karpency 50k


----------



## DBerry

Any one know the purses for the Derevyanchenko-Soliman show?


----------



## bballchump11

> Featherweight titleholder Santa Cruz will earn $1 million and former unified junior featherweight titleholder Frampton will earn $500,000 (although he will likely earn more via U.K. television money - BOXNATION)


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...lignaggi-finds-motivation-from-young-fighters


----------



## Brickfists

bballchump11 said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...lignaggi-finds-motivation-from-young-fighters


I don't believe that purse info. Frampton had to of gotten more.


----------



## Atlanta

bballchump11 said:


> Rafael: Crawford $1.3M, Postol 675k, Valdez 140, Rueda 30k (plus more from Argentina), Benavidez 50k, Santana 50k, Gvozdyk 30k, Karpency 50k


Any PPV numbers from that fight yet?


----------



## KO-KING

Brickfists said:


> I don't believe that purse info. Frampton had to of gotten more.


Yh he earns more than that fighting bums


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761720737505939456


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Wilder got more for fighting Arreola than Santa Cruz for Frampton and Crawford for Postol. That's madness.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Wilder got more for fighting Arreola than Santa Cruz for Frampton and Crawford for Postol. That's madness.


He's a heavyweight belt holder, it's bullshit, but so are a lot of things in this sport


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> He's a heavyweight belt holder, it's bullshit, but so are a lot of things in this sport


True. I had a look at the viewing figures and Wilder is a bigger draw than I thought, far bigger than Leo. He's been getting huge paydays for all his title fights.


----------



## Atlanta

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Wilder got more for fighting Arreola than Santa Cruz for Frampton and Crawford for Postol. That's madness.


Wilder vs Arreola averaged 2.5 million viewers. http://www.boxingscene.com/dibella-defends-wilder-arreola-pbc-on-fox-ratings-success--106940

Crawford vs Postol is rumored to have had 50K-75K buys. http://www.thesweetscience.com/feature-articles/25949-crawford-vs-postol-ppv-anyway

Even if you assume that each buy had 3 people watching, you're still talking 225,000 people vs 2.5 million. Free or not, Wilder is the bigger star. Top Rank fucked up having that fight on PPV.


----------



## Kissan

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761720737505939456


30k? Madness


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767382270906884097


----------



## Antsu

Cableaddict said:


> Wow. I'm surprised Wilder's making that much for this one.
> 
> But Arreola? He should be paying THEM.


No he should not because he always brings a fight and he has name value. 
Nothing wrong with his purse


----------



## DBerry

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather to sign his $1.2 billion dollar real-estate deal.


Fair fucken dinkum, you'd love to just live off the jizz of "fails to engage" Mayweather, wouldn't you? You cock loving little failure!?


----------



## bballchump11

DBerry said:


> Fair fucken dinkum, you'd love to just live off the jizz of "fails to engage" Mayweather, wouldn't you? You cock loving little failure!?


lol you thought this was clever didn't you? You used to like me as a poster until I started telling everybody the truth about Golovkin. Now you're so upset you want to go out of your way to throw your weak attacks at me in random threads. Go pick beef with other trolls like Anglo Saxon


----------



## bballchump11

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn
Purses for Sat #PBConSpike card: Guerrero $500k, Peralta 30k, Angulo 100k, Hernandez 25k, Gausha 75k, Martinez 25k


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Are these the gross before they pay trainers, mangers, promoters & conner men


----------



## bballchump11

Stephen H\sson said:


> Are these the gross before they pay trainers, mangers, promoters & conner men


Yeah all of the purses are before taxes, and splitting it among the parties that you mentioned. Some of these fighters get money on top of what is reported here.

For example, Amir Khan usually gets a decent amount of money from UK TV rights. The numbers referenced for him on the first page is just what is reported to the commission in whatever state he's fighting in. That's the amount the promoter will pay him the day of the fight. Some fighters also get a cut of ppv without it being mentioned to the public.

Canelo is a special case where he gets a cut of ppv that's not often reported and he makes a decent amount from Mexico TV rights.


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774523855872360448


----------



## wow_junky

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774523855872360448


That is a massive purse for a little guy, hopefully it does well and sets up even bigger fights for Choco


----------



## Wansen

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774523855872360448


Outrageously low money for Karass and Kamegai especially given the fact that they're likely to go to war.

I can't imagine what their take home will be after taxes, splits and expenses...let alone potential medical bills.


----------



## Guest

anyone know what Canelo & Smith are getting?


----------



## JeffJoiner

Wansen said:


> Outrageously low money for Karass and Kamegai especially given the fact that they're likely to go to war.
> 
> I can't imagine what their take home will be after taxes, splits and expenses...let alone potential medical bills.


Agreed. Hopefully Kamegai had some type of Japan TV deal somewhere, but I doubt JSK had any additional funds. If he takes home half that purse, I'd be shocked and that's not good money for the damage.


----------



## bballchump11

https://theundefeated.com/features/...ring-smarts-resiliency-and-undefeated-spirit/

"Kovalev, who was defending his crown, earned $2 million for the bout. Ward made $5 million. Both could make considerably more in a rematch. The pay-per-view numbers should provide a handsome payday for both."


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> https://theundefeated.com/features/...ring-smarts-resiliency-and-undefeated-spirit/
> 
> "Kovalev, who was defending his crown, earned $2 million for the bout. Ward made $5 million. Both could make considerably more in a rematch. The pay-per-view numbers should provide a handsome payday for both."


Hopefully they can double that in a rematch. Both men put up a great fight and I think the PPV numbers will be weak this round, but much stronger for the rematch.


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> Hopefully they can double that in a rematch. Both men put up a great fight and I think the PPV numbers will be weak this round, but much stronger for the rematch.


Yeah that's my hope also. I would have thought the payout between both fighters would be closer. I'm guessing RocNation just decided to overpay Ward like they do with all of their fighters


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's my hope also. I would have thought the payout between both fighters would be closer. I'm guessing RocNation just decided to overpay Ward like they do with all of their fighters


I really wonder if Jay Z's heart is in Roc Nation. He has a roster full of guys with tons of twitter followers and could have had his artists doing promos with his fight cards. Imagine a VIP fight party with a few rappers tweeting about it to millions of followers. Would have been better than the crickets I heard leading up to the fight.

And that's not just this fight, but all Roc Nation fights outside of the first couple of cards in Brooklyn.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802738152003629056


----------



## It's Too Big

What a shit purse. Take away tax and payments to his team, no wonder he quit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

It's Too Big said:


> What a shit purse. Take away tax and payments to his team, no wonder he quit.


Its not that shit alot of people dont even know who Walters is, he got nearly as much as Gonzalez who is p4p #1, its all about being from the right country really


----------



## JeffJoiner

I'd love to make half a million per year. NV has no state income tax, so he's federal, corner and training expenses out of that. 

Purse: $550,000
Fed: $125,000
10% to corner: $55,000
10% to manager: $55,000
Training: $25,000 (estimate)

Remainder: $290,000

Not bad. Consider the MLB and NFL minimums, which guys typically make for their first 3 years, are about the same.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807467236466126848


----------



## bballchump11

Al Haymon pays his fighters too much :shitstir


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807465931735564288


----------



## Windmiller

Crawford is going to pack 11 - 12k in attendance tho and nobody but Mares sells tickets on that other card.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810178896276713472


----------



## BustaBloodvessel

Usyk getting less as champ than Mchunu as challenger boxing is a joke sometimes....... Bhop getting 800k for his farewell is fair enough but Usyk 75k as WBO champ is shocking.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Most of the crowd was there for Diaz. Not that there was a huge crowd.


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> Most of the crowd was there for Diaz. Not that there was a huge crowd.


I'm glad he's getting that type of attention. It appears that he and Spence are the most popular fighters from their team right now. Rau'Shee may have a fanbase back in D.C. and Cincinnati that I'm not aware of though due to his long Olympic background and connection with Broner.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad he's getting that type of attention. It appears that he and Spence are the most popular fighters from their team right now. Rau'Shee may have a fanbase back in D.C. and Cincinnati that I'm not aware of though due to his long Olympic background and connection with Broner.


I feel Diaz and Oscar Valdez should be bigger stars than they are. Had ODLH been on his game a few years back, he likely builds both up in LA and Vegas. Diaz is finally establishing a nice fan base here. He's a clear notch below Valdez as a fighter, though.


----------



## paloalto00

And here I am in my apartment, going to work everyday like a sucker


----------



## Guest

BustaBloodvessel said:


> Usyk getting less as champ than Mchunu as challenger boxing is a joke sometimes....... Bhop getting 800k for his farewell is fair enough but Usyk 75k as WBO champ is shocking.


he will be getting big money from Ukranian TV.


----------



## Guest

any word on this weekends?


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825164353615781890


----------



## Guest

Francisco Vargas $250k
Miguel Berchelt $50k
Takashi Miura $150k
Miguel Roman $25k


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835377428843241472


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.espn.com/espn/now?nowId=21-0629056828646364890-4

Purses for Saturday's night's CBS card at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York: Keith Thurman and Danny Garcia will make $2 million apiece for their welterweight unification fight. For the junior middleweight world title eliminator co-feature, Erickson Lubin's purse is $100,000 and Jorge Cota's $50,000


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1470266702993319


----------



## JeffJoiner

Seems odd Berto is making more money than Porter. Still a solid payday for both guys.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

I second that it's strange Berto is making more than Porter


----------



## stiflers mum

Berto must be Haymon's favourite.:conf


----------



## scorpion

Gary Russell Jr apparently made over 800k for the Hyland fight....atschatsch

I swear i think Al is overall good for boxing but i seriously can't for the life of me figure out how he decides to split the purses his fighters make. Thurman, Porter, Santa Cruz and Frampton all had wars and made around a 1 mil or less. Yet Russell Jr and Berto (by far the worst of the lot imo) routinely make 750 to 800k+ for fighting guys that aren't even really journeymen. I mean it's unreal to me Berto is gonna make more than Porter in their fight, something is just not right and doesn't add up.

And it's not like Berto is a huge draw or anything, I remember when he was coming up he made 750k to fight a bum and couldn't even sell out like 200 tickets, the majority of the tickets were given out for free. If i have one critique of Al Haymon it's this, his strange way of deciding purses for his fighters.


----------



## Redzer

Anybody know what Kirkland was getting for Angulo and Molina ?


----------



## Smith

Redzer said:


> Anybody know what Kirkland was getting for Angulo and Molina ?


Kfc


----------



## Jim Kelly

Smith said:


> Kfc


kirkland foul chonchon


----------



## burn1

Why no purses, in such a long time?


----------



## bballchump11

burn1 said:


> Why no purses, in such a long time?


I haven't seen Dan Rafeal post them. I've also been busier recently and haven't been checking as much as I should. I'll try to update some numbers.


----------



## bballchump11

https://joshuavsklitschko2017.com/anthony-joshua-vs-wladimir-klitschko-payoutpurse/

The share decided is around £30 million out of which 55% will go to Joshua and 45% to Klitschko. This way they are slated to purse payouts of around £15 million each.


----------



## Stone Rose

Any idea on the Brook - Spence split ?


----------



## Boxalot

Stone Rose said:


> Any idea on the Brook - Spence split ?


Was a mandatory defence so under IBF rules it would be 75-25 to the champion (Brook).

Estimated PPV buys over here of 250,000 at £20 a pop = £5million.
Half of that goes to the broadcaster (SKY).

27,000 tickets sold at an average of £100 = £2.7million. Deduct the site fee and add sponsorships etc.

Would imagine Brook earned around £3.75mil and Spence around £1.25mil but I'm just pulling figures out of my arse here tbh.


----------



## Chinny

Boxalot said:


> Was a mandatory defence so under IBF rules it would be 75-25 to the champion (Brook).
> 
> Estimated PPV buys over here of 250,000 at £20 a pop = £5million.
> Half of that goes to the broadcaster (SKY).
> 
> 27,000 tickets sold at an average of £100 = £2.7million. Deduct the site fee and add sponsorships etc.
> 
> Would imagine Brook earned around £3.75mil and Spence around £1.25mil but I'm just pulling figures out of my arse here tbh.


I'm splittting hairs here mate but FYI the teams reached agreement before purse bids were called so it wasn't necessarily 75/25.


----------



## Bogotazo

Some speculation on the Brook-Spence numbers

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/6800-kell-brook-purses-net-worth-ahead-of-spence-fight


----------



## Boxalot

Chinny said:


> I'm splittting hairs here mate but FYI the teams reached agreement before purse bids were called so it wasn't necessarily 75/25.


Good shout mate, i completely forgot about that. atsch

In order for Hearn to secure home advantage and rule out the possibility of a rival promoter 'stealing' the show at purse bids, I'd imagine Spence received a bit more than the 25% he'd have been entitled to at purse bids.


----------



## Cableaddict

JeffJoiner said:


> I'd love to make half a million per year. NV has no state income tax, so he's federal, corner and training expenses out of that.
> 
> Purse: $550,000
> Fed: $125,000
> *10% to corner: $55,000
> 10% to manager: $55,000*
> Training: $25,000 (estimate)
> 
> Remainder: $290,000
> 
> Not bad. Consider the MLB and NFL minimums, which guys typically make for their first 3 years, are about the same.


Unless he's an idiot, the manager, corner, and training fees would all be taken off the top, before taxes, but that would still leave only about 250K after taxes. - And then he'd have self-employment tax, which is 15.3%.

That leaves about 212K for the fighter, clear. (unless he has an ex-wife.)


----------



## burn1

Ward-Kovalev II

Ward: $6.5 million, guaranteed.

Kovalev: $0 guaranteed + Percentage of PPV.

That's right. ZERO guaranteed for Kovalev!

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19654413/guide-andre-ward-vs-sergey-kovalev-ii


----------



## allenko1

burn1 said:


> Ward-Kovalev II
> 
> Ward: $6.5 million, guaranteed.
> 
> Kovalev: $0 guaranteed + Percentage of PPV.
> 
> That's right. ZERO guaranteed for Kovalev!
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19654413/guide-andre-ward-vs-sergey-kovalev-ii


But Andre Ward and his people was the problem in negotiating these 2 fights...


----------



## bballchump11

burn1 said:


> Ward-Kovalev II
> 
> Ward: $6.5 million, guaranteed.
> 
> Kovalev: $0 guaranteed + Percentage of PPV.
> 
> That's right. ZERO guaranteed for Kovalev!
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19654413/guide-andre-ward-vs-sergey-kovalev-ii


This is why I preferred Kovalev over GGG. Kovalev just doesn't care and will fight you with no BS involved. GGG not so much, but props to him for fighting Jacobs and now Canelo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

so if all the speculated and projected numbers are right

Connor is gon get one of the biggest purses ever in boxing. 3rd largest?

lol


----------



## The Sweet Science

Rigondeaux is apparently only getting $120,000 for the Flores fight, which is a little surprising considering he got $350,000 for the 10 round fight against Francisco on the undercard of Cotto vs. Alvarez. I understand that Cotto-Alvarez was a much bigger card money wise, but $120,000 is pretty low for Rigo. 

On the other hand, Flores is only making $25,000, so I guess Rigondeaux has it pretty good.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11

Marshall $5K vs. Leblanc $3.5K

Newwman $7.5K vs. Hernandez $7K

Heraldz $12.5K vs. Borrego $5K

Dulorme $75K vs. Ugas $50K

Tabiti $100K vs. Cunninghan $100K

Davis $600K vs. Fonseca $35K

and last but not least:

Mayweather $100 Million vs. McGregor $30 Million


----------



## NoMas

I thought McGregor was getting $100mil???


----------



## NoMas

Whats Jack and Clev getting???


----------



## gumbo2176

bballchump11 said:


> Marshall $5K vs. Leblanc $3.5K
> 
> Newwman $7.5K vs. Hernandez $7K
> 
> Heraldz $12.5K vs. Borrego $5K
> 
> Dulorme $75K vs. Ugas $50K
> 
> Tabiti $100K vs. Cunninghan $100K
> 
> Davis $600K vs. Fonseca $35K
> 
> and last but not least:
> 
> Mayweather $100 Million vs. McGregor $30 Million


Should have copied and pasted the whole thing :yep


----------



## gumbo2176

NoMas said:


> Whats Jack and Clev getting???


Damn, I missed that one in my original post.

Cleverly $100K vs. Jack $750K


----------



## NoMas

So is McGregor 'only' getting $30mill??? Whats all this $100mil business??? 'Tripling his net worth' etc


----------



## Bernard Black

NoMas said:


> So is McGregor 'only' getting $30mill??? Whats all this $100mil business??? 'Tripling his net worth' etc


Ppv cut


----------



## NoMas

Bernard Black said:


> Ppv cut


Ahhh that makes sense, bloody hell so he will get $70mil from PPV???


----------



## Bernard Black

Estimated earnings, yeah. If this does surpass the Pac ppv buys as some predict and it sells 5m at let's say £100 a buy then that's 500,000,000. 70m will be 15% of that roughly. If McGregor got a 30m guarantee and a 15% ppv cut then by correlation Floyd would have a 100m guarantee and a 45% ppv cut (EE of 325m) then it still leaves 40% for everyone else. Also sponsorships, ad revenue etc all comes into play. 


NoMas said:


> Ahhh that makes sense, bloody hell so he will get $70mil from PPV???


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.espn.com/espn/now?nowId=1-20788120

Per the Arizona commission, here are the purses for Friday night's Top Rank ESPN card: Oscar Valdez $400k, Genesis Servania $55k, Gilberto Ramirez $245k, Jesse Hart $100k.


----------



## rjjfan

I hope $55K after all the deductions goes a way in the Phillipines. That was a shellacking he took for that money.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/anthony-joshua-beat-gareth-bale-11320985

Joshua will bank around £15 Million.
Which is roughly $20 Million.

Pulev will bank around £4 mil.
Which is a little more than $5 mil.


----------



## Bernard Black

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/anthony-joshua-beat-gareth-bale-11320985
> 
> Joshua will bank around £15 Million.
> Which is roughly $20 Million.
> 
> Pulev will bank around £4 mil.
> Which is a little more than $5 mil.


That's really big money. Like Floyd pre Showtime money.


----------



## bballchump11

Bernard Black said:


> That's really big money. Like Floyd pre Showtime money.


Yeah that's some serious money. His average purse may be more than Canelo's.


----------



## Bernard Black

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's some serious money. His average purse may be more than Canelo's.


You seem to be good at finding purses - can you find out all of Joshua's from the Whyte fight forwards?


----------



## bballchump11

Bernard Black said:


> You seem to be good at finding purses - can you find out all of Joshua's from the Whyte fight forwards?



Joshua was reported to earn around £2 million from his previous fight when he stopped Eric Molina at the Manchester Arena in December and around £3 million when he knocked out Dillian Whyte last year.

The £15 million Joshua pockets from the war at Wembley represents a gigantic leap in earnings for the 27-year-old.

I'm having issues finding that Breazeale and Martin purses. I think the Breazeale purse is about £2.5 million based off what I've read though, but the article wasn't definitive.


----------



## Bernard Black

bballchump11 said:


> Joshua was reported to earn around £2 million from his previous fight when he stopped Eric Molina at the Manchester Arena in December and around £3 million when he knocked out Dillian Whyte last year.
> 
> The £15 million Joshua pockets from the war at Wembley represents a gigantic leap in earnings for the 27-year-old.
> 
> I'm having issues finding that Breazeale and Martin purses. I think the Breazeale purse is about £2.5 million based off what I've read though, but the article wasn't definitive.


Ah - so the wlad fight really did push him into super stardom


----------



## philipGGG

> Purses for Saturday&#39;s @StubHubCenter card: @leosantacruz2 $750k, @abnermares $700k.
> 
> - Lance Pugmire (@latimespugmire) 918959488874422273[/MEDIA]]13 ottobre 2017


----------



## philipGGG

Here are the purses for Saturday night’s three junior middleweight world title fights on Showtime from Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York: Erislandy Lara $700,000, Terrell Gausha $250,000, Jermell Charlo $450,000, Erickson Lubin $225,000, Jarrett Hurd $330,000 and Austin Trout $225,000. Total of $2,180,000 for the three bouts.
Dan Rafael


----------



## philipGGG

Here are the purses for Saturday night’s Premier Boxing Champions tripleheader on Fox from the StubHub Center in Carson, California: Leo Santa Cruz $750,000, Chris Avalos $75,000, Abner Mares $700,000, Andres Gutierrez $50,000, Eddie Ramirez $20,000 and Antonio DeMarco $50,000.

Dan Rafael, ESPN Senior Writer


----------



## bballchump11

philipGGG said:


> Here are the purses for Saturday night's Premier Boxing Champions tripleheader on Fox from the StubHub Center in Carson, California: Leo Santa Cruz $750,000, Chris Avalos $75,000, Abner Mares $700,000, Andres Gutierrez $50,000, Eddie Ramirez $20,000 and Antonio DeMarco $50,000.
> 
> Dan Rafael, ESPN Senior Writer


thanks for the contribution


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.espn.com/espn/now?nowId=21-0718295052861838451-4

Purses for the Showtime card on Saturday night at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York: 
Deontay Wilder $1.4 million
Bermane Stiverne $506,250
Shawn Porter $500k
Adrian Granados $200k
Sergei Lipinets $75k
Akihiro Kondo $15k
Dominic Breazeale $250k
Eric Molina $90k.


----------



## dyna

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.espn.com/espn/now?nowId=21-0718295052861838451-4
> 
> Purses for the Showtime card on Saturday night at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York:
> Deontay Wilder $1.4 million
> *Bermane Stiverne $506,250*
> Shawn Porter $500k
> Adrian Granados $200k
> Sergei Lipinets $75k
> Akihiro Kondo $15k
> Dominic Breazeale $250k
> Eric Molina $90k.


That extra 6250 for Stiverne, are those Dong King accounting fees?


----------



## rjjfan

dyna said:


> That extra *406250* for Stiverne, are those Dong King accounting fees?


Fixed.


----------



## philipGGG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954936149369290754


----------



## JeffJoiner

Glad to see Peterson got a decent pay day. He's given a lot to the sport. Hope he's handled his money well.


----------



## Atlanta

dyna said:


> That extra 6250 for Stiverne, are those Dong King accounting fees?


Lol. That's Stiverne's check knowing King.


----------



## philipGGG

http://www.espn.com/espn/now?nowId=21-40015924-4


----------



## allenko1

I feel for all of them last night...


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/boxing/2...-clever-ploy-secured-anthony-joshua-showdown/

As they pushed back and forth on contracts, they were negotiating to come up with a venue fee to increase Parker's purse, now understood to be around £7 million, Joshua is expected to earn close to £18 million.


----------



## philipGGG

> Purses for Saturday night&#39;s Showtime card from Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas: Danny Garica $1.25 million, Brandon Rios $500k, David Benavidez $400k, Ronald Gavril $125k, Yordeinis Ugas $40k, Ray Robinson $30k. https://t.co/Sx9bqeFtGx
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 964947132418441217[/MEDIA]]17 febbraio 2018


----------



## philipGGG

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/boxing/918790/Groves-vs-Eubank-Jr-prize-money-purse-WBSS-earnings


----------



## FloydPatterson

philipGGG said:


> https://www.express.co.uk/sport/boxing/918790/Groves-vs-Eubank-Jr-prize-money-purse-WBSS-earnings


kind of felt sorry for Eubank for not living up to his dads expectations, but after reading this....fuck that


----------



## DBerry

FloydPatterson said:


> kind of felt sorry for Eubank for not living up to his dads expectations, but after reading this....fuck that


What did the article say, please, if you will? That article is unreadable here in Australia.


----------



## FloydPatterson

DBerry said:


> What did the article say, please, if you will? That article is unreadable here in Australia.


each fighter was projected to get 3 million split down the middle


----------



## DBerry

FloydPatterson said:


> each fighter was projected to get 3 million split down the middle


Thanks.


----------



## Trail

DBerry said:


> What did the article say, please, if you will? That article is unreadable here in Australia.


*Groves vs Eubank Jr prize money: What is the WBSS purse? How much will each boxer earn?*
*GEORGE GROVES and Chris Eubank Jr are two of Britain's very best boxers and will face off in a much-anticipated clash this weekend with plenty of honour - and prize money - at stake.*
By JAMES GRAY
PUBLISHED: 21:37, Sat, Feb 17, 2018 | UPDATED: 21:37, Sat, Feb 17, 2018








GETTY

George Groves and Chris Eubank Jr will clash for the chance to fight for the Muhammad Ali Trophy
Groves is the reigning WBA super-middleweight world champion, having won the title by beating Fedor Chudinov back in May last year.

He went on to successfully defend the belt in the quarter-final of the World Boxing Super Series, beating Jamie Cox to reach the last four.

Eubank Jr joined him with a win away in Germany, knocking out Avni Yildrim in just the third round to set up the grudge match.

The prize money arrangements for the World Boxing Super Series are a little different from usual bouts, with the organisers announcing at the beginning of proceedings that the prize fund for the entire super-middleweight tournament would be just under £20million.

*RELATED ARTICLES*


Groves is trying to BAN me from Eubank Jr fight - DeGale

Chris Eubank Jr says George Groves is 'no threat'

They also confirmed that the purses for each round would be progressively larger, naturally, with the winner of the final taking the biggest payday of all.

The purse for each of the semi-final bouts is expected to be around £3m and will be split down the middle between the fighters.

The winner will then be guaranteed yet more cash because he will fight in the final, either against Callum Smith or Jurgen Braehmer, who face off on February 24.

The purse for the final is expected to be up around £6.5m with the winner taking £4.3m and the loser taking £2.2m.

And WBSS promoter Kalle Sauerland has insisted that those figures will not change depending on pay-per-view sales: the prize money is decided in advance and agreed upon in black and white.

"We have invested a lot of money to try and not be too like boxing," Sauerland said.

"If you look at Wimbledon, would Roger Federer get a bonus because Swiss TV paid extra? He'd get prize money, like fighters will here."

In addition to a total of three seven-figure paydays throughout the rounds, the super-middleweight champion will also take home the commemorative WBC "Diamond" belt as well as the Muhammad Ali Trophy.

*RELATED ARTICLES*


----------



## philipGGG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967193688970379264


----------



## Trail

philipGGG said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967193688970379264


And they pay Anthony Joshua twenty times that to knock out wank like he does.

Fuck me.


----------



## Tarking Rubbish

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/boxing/2...-clever-ploy-secured-anthony-joshua-showdown/
> 
> As they pushed back and forth on contracts, they were negotiating to come up with a venue fee to increase Parker's purse, now understood to be around £7 million, Joshua is expected to earn close to £18 million.


Just for consistency, as most of the figures seem to be in dollars, that's just shy of $25million for Joshua. $9.6million for Parker.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970101186509574145


----------



## McKay

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970101186509574145


Joshua making more than 10 times the amount for fighting Parker than Wilder made last night. The fact Wilder came out and said Joshua was being 'exploited by a white man' with regards to Hearn is the most laughable thing I've ever heard. He's so fucking dumb he doesn't realise it's HIM being exploited by Haymon :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

McKay said:


> Joshua making more than 10 times the amount for fighting Parker than Wilder made last night. The fact Wilder came out and said Joshua was being 'exploited by a white man' with regards to Hearn is the most laughable thing I've ever heard. He's so fucking dumb he doesn't realise it's HIM being exploited by Haymon :lol:


I wouldn't say that. Haymon isn't exploiting him, but just not generating enough money for him overall.


----------



## McKay

bballchump11 said:


> I wouldn't say that. Haymon isn't exploiting him, but just not generating enough money for him overall.


Exploited maybe isn't the word, but Haymon has done a pretty awful job with Wilder when you compare it to what Hearn's done with Joshua. Wilder has probably earned about a quarter of what AJ has, despite the fact he's had twice as many fights. The point is that if he genuinely believes Hearn is exploiting Joshua then he really is dumb as fuck. Hearn would've earned Wilder a hell of a lot more money and exposure up to this point than Uncle Al has managed to. The fact Wilder thinks this isn't the case simply because both him and Al are black is so ridiculous it's actually funny.


----------



## philipGGG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970208666380111874


----------



## bballchump11

McKay said:


> Exploited maybe isn't the word, but Haymon has done a pretty awful job with Wilder when you compare it to what Hearn's done with Joshua. Wilder has probably earned about a quarter of what AJ has, despite the fact he's had twice as many fights. The point is that if he genuinely believes Hearn is exploiting Joshua then he really is dumb as fuck. Hearn would've earned Wilder a hell of a lot more money and exposure up to this point than Uncle Al has managed to. The fact Wilder thinks this isn't the case simply because both him and Al are black is so ridiculous it's actually funny.


Yeah Eddie Hearn is probably the best promoter today while Wilder doesn't really have a promoter.


----------



## Brickfists

Anyone here know how ppv revenue is broken down ? 

I read some where years ago that the distributors take 50% of all sales. Then the network hbo/sho split the remainder 50/50 with the promoters/fighters, promoters then have to take costs from running the event and undercard etc before taking their cut, fighters get paid whatever is left.

How true is that or am I way off ?


----------



## bballchump11

Erislandy Lara $1 million
Jarrett Hurd $500,000
Caleb Truax $300,000
James DeGale $300,000
Julian Williams $40,000
Nathaniel Gallimore $40,000


----------



## allenko1

Julian making 40k is light...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

bballchump11 said:


> Erislandy Lara $1 million
> Jarrett Hurd $500,000
> Caleb Truax $300,000
> James DeGale $300,000
> Julian Williams $40,000
> Nathaniel Gallimore $40,000


I'm surprised Lara could command double the purse of Hurd. 
He's the long time champ and what not but Hurd is the fan friendly ticket seller of the two for sure


----------



## ElKiller

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm surprised Lara could command double the purse of Hurd.
> He's the long time champ and what not but Hurd is the fan friendly ticket seller of the two for sure


Purses might be reversed in the rematch.


----------



## bballchump11

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm surprised Lara could command double the purse of Hurd.
> He's the long time champ and what not but Hurd is the fan friendly ticket seller of the two for sure


 surprisingly the crowd was in support of Lara


----------



## philipGGG

> Purses from Barclays Center in Brooklyn for tonight&#39;s Showtime card: Adrien Broner $1 million, Jessie Vargas $500,000, Jermall Charlo $500,000, Hugo Centeno Jr. $235,000, Gervonta Davis $350,000, Jesus Cuellar $350,000. https://t.co/dcEYFoPFyY
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 987859124632334338[/MEDIA]]22 aprile 2018


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

philipGGG said:


> Purses from Barclays Center in Brooklyn for tonight&#39;s Showtime card: Adrien Broner $1 million, Jessie Vargas $500,000, Jermall Charlo $500,000, Hugo Centeno Jr. $235,000, Gervonta Davis $350,000, Jesus Cuellar $350,000. https://t.co/dcEYFoPFyY
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) 987859124632334338[/MEDIA]]22 aprile 2018
Click to expand...

That's not a lot at all if you go from how Broner speaks about money.

Didn't that idiot put a $300k bet on against the 69 bloke and then spend 100k on jewellery? so just under half his purse.

About Billions is gonna be About Broke very soon if that's the case!!!


----------



## DBerry

DBerry


Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's not a lot at all if you go from how Broner speaks about money.
> 
> Didn't that idiot put a $300k bet on against the 69 bloke and then spend 100k on jewellery? so just under half his purse.
> 
> About Billions is gonna be About Broke very soon if that's the case!!!


 and the reality of it is that he'll only see around half his purse net.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DBerry said:


> DBerry
> 
> and the reality of it is that he'll only see around half his purse net.


Sad stuff.
If he goes broke it's on him. 
Being that he has a tribe of children i wouldn't want to see it though


----------



## JeffJoiner

DBerry said:


> DBerry
> 
> and the reality of it is that he'll only see around half his purse net.


Then pull the child support out of that. Guy has at least half a dozen kids that we know about.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992804125963321344


----------



## Casper Gomez

Golovkin only making one million.


----------



## DBerry

Casper Gomez said:


> Golovkin only making one million.


Plus a cut of the PPV, I imagine. Not to mention another Hublot.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Casper Gomez said:


> Golovkin only making one million.


That was just his purse here. He made money off overseas TV rights and sponsors. All in all, his promoter indicated GGG would make about $3 million. Far from his take vs. Canelo but not a bad take for a stay busy fight.


----------



## bballchump11

Officially declared commission purses: [@*ESPN*] 
Leo Santa Cruz: $1m 
Abner Mares: $750k 
Jermell Charlo: $750k 
Austin Trout: $250k 
Jeff Horn: $500k (Actually guaranteed $1.25m) 
Terence Crawford: $1.75m (Actually guaranteed $3m)


----------



## JeffJoiner

Solid pay days all around. LSC and Mares sold a lot of tickets. The Crawford fight deserved that level of exposure.


----------



## bballchump11

Spence's official purse is $1.2 million, but he is guaranteed more, and Ocampo's official purse is $75,000.

... Flores will pay an undisclosed amount of money from his $30,000 purse to Roman, whose purse is $50,000, and the fight will take place. If Roman loses, he will not lose the belt, per WBA rules.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> Spence's official purse is $1.2 million, but he is guaranteed more, and Ocampo's official purse is $75,000.
> 
> ... Flores will pay an undisclosed amount of money from his $30,000 purse to Roman, whose purse is $50,000, and the fight will take place. If Roman loses, he will not lose the belt, per WBA rules.


Kind of surprised at how low Roman's purse was. I've met him a couple of times (have a good friend in common) so I'm a pretty big fan of his.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038603928584290304


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038603928584290304


Was that you with the silver chain all up on Spence's nuts on the camera shot?


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040673462258262016


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040673462258262016


No doubt both Canelo and GGG made a metric fuck tone more dollerydoos from the PPV cuts, but guarantees of $5m and $3m for the first then $5m each for the second seems quite low for the sports 2 premier fights of the last 2 years.

Especially since as you mentioned above Bud Crawford took home a mimimum $3m for fight Jeff Horn.


----------



## DB Cooper

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040673462258262016


On that basis - GGG $5m and Canello $5m - GGG was able to negotiate close enough to a 50/50 deal.


----------



## bballchump11

Crawford loving that new deal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050901767943278593


----------



## JeffJoiner

Nice pay days for the main event fighters Saturday. And on ESPN, not premium cable.


----------



## Casper Gomez

What purses have the Dazn guys been getting? Why no boxers purses for Boston, Chicago and New York?


----------



## bballchump11

Casper Gomez said:


> What purses have the Dazn guys been getting? Why no boxers purses for Boston, Chicago and New York?


I'll research this when I get home


----------



## Davie

bballchump11 said:


> I'll try to update as much as possible and provide whatever numbers I can find for noteworthy boxers.
> 
> *Mayweather*
> 100,000,000 McGregor
> 32,000,000 Berto
> 120,000,000 Pacquiao 240 million*
> 32,000,000 Maidana II
> 32,000,000 Maidana 35 million*
> 41,500,000 Canelo 70 million*
> 32,000,000 Guerrero 34 million*
> 32,000,000 Cotto 45 million*
> 25,000,000 Ortiz 40 million*
> 22,500,000 Mosley 40 million*
> 10,000,000(before penalty) Marquez 25 million*
> 11,000,000 Hatton 25 million*
> 10,000,000 Oscar De La Hoya 25 million*
> 8,000,000 Carlos Baldomir
> 5,000,000 Judah
> 4,300,000 Sharmba Mitchell
> 3,200,000 Arturo Gatti
> 3,000,000 DeMarcus Corley
> See the rest of Mayweather's purses's here
> 
> *Miguel Cotto*
> 15,000,000 Canelo
> 15,000,000 Geale
> 7,000,000 Sergio Martinez
> ~2,000,000 Delvin Rodriguez
> 8,000,000 Floyd Mayweather +10,000,000*
> 1,000,000 Austin Trout
> 4,000,000* Pacquiao 12,000,000*
> 5,000,000 Margarito II
> 1,000,000 Mayorga
> 420,000 Sosa
> 200,000 N'dou
> 275,000 Randal Bailey
> 
> *Andre Berto*
> 1,200,000 Porter
> 755,000 Ortiz II
> 4,000,000 Mayweather
> 800.000 Lopez
> 400,000 Upsher
> 910,000 Freddy Hernandez
> 1,625,000 Robert Guerrero
> ~1,250,000 Ortiz
> 472,500 Collazo
> 
> *Nonito Donaire*
> 1,320,000 Rigondeaux
> 1,000,000 Arce
> 750,000 Nishioka
> 750,000 Mathebula
> 725,000 Narvaez
> 350,000 Montiel
> 
> *Robert Guerrero*
> 500,000 Peralta
> 1,200,000 Garcia
> 1,000,000 Martinez
> 1,225,000 Thurman
> 1,000,000 Kamegai
> 1,000,000 Berto
> 3,000,000 Mayweather
> 
> *Paul Williams*
> +1,000,000 Erislandy Lara
> 
> *Erislandy Lara*
> 1,000,000 Hurd
> 135,000 Paul Williams
> 202,500 Vanes
> 40,000 Freddy Hernandez
> 175,000 Angulo
> 270,000 Austin Trout
> 1,000,000 Canelo
> 1,000,000 Rodriguez
> 700,000 Vanes II
> 700,000 Guasha
> 
> *Amir Khan*
> 2,000,000 Canelo (13.1 million guaranteed with foreign TV rights)
> 1,500,000 Algieri
> 950,000 Alexander
> 1,500,000 Collazo
> 1,072,500 Judah
> 975,000 Maidana
> 950,000 Danny Garcia
> 1,100,000 Peterson
> 
> *Peterson*
> 750,000 Diaz
> 1,200,000 Garcia
> 400,000 Santana
> 117,000 Jean
> 650,000 Khan
> 100,000 Ortiz
> 37,500 Holt
> 800,000 Matthysse
> 345,000 Bradley
> 
> *Judah*
> 400,000 Malignaggi
> 500,000 Khan
> 300,000 Danny Garcia
> 42,066 Paris
> 100,000 Spinks I
> 100,000 Spinks II
> 400,000 Pineda
> 1,000,000 Tszyu
> 325,000 Clottey
> 1,000,000 Mayweather
> 
> *Matthysse*
> 500,000 Postol
> 375,000 Ortiz
> 200,000 Molina
> 800,000 Garcia
> 700,000 Peterson
> 
> *Danny Garcia*
> 1,250,000 Porter
> 2,000,000 Thurman
> 1,500,000 Guerrero
> 1,250,000 Malignaggi
> 1,500,000 Peterson
> 700,000 Salka
> 1,500,000 Matthysse
> 1,250,000 Judah
> 1,000,000 Morales II
> 225,000 Morales I
> 520,000 Khan
> 75,000 Holt
> 
> *Devon Alexander*
> 600,000 Khan
> 450,000 Soto Karass
> 500,000 Porter
> 707,500 Purdy
> 600,000 Bailey
> 1,250,000 Matthysse
> 1,100,000 Bradley (not sure)
> 2,000,000 Kotelnik
> 
> *Timothy Bradley*
> 4,000,000 Pacquiao III
> 1,900,000 Rios
> 1,500,000 Vargas
> 2,000,000 Chaves
> 6,000,000 Pacquiao II
> 4,100,000 Marquez
> 1,100,000 Alexander
> 1,300,000 Casamayor
> 5,000,000 Pacquiao
> 230,000 Peterson
> 1,750,000 Provodnikov
> 
> *Adrien Broner*
> 1,000,000 Vargas
> 1,000,000 Garcia
> 1,000,000 Theophane (900K after weight penalty)
> 1,000,000 Allakhverdiev
> 1,350,000 Porter
> 1,250,000 John Molina
> 1,000,000 Taylor
> 1,250,000 Carlos Molina
> 240,000 Escobedo (300,000 before penalty)
> 1,500,000 Paulie
> 
> *Julio Ceasar Chavez Jr*
> 2,500,000 Fonfara (then extra 2,000,000?)
> 2,500,000 Vera (before weight penalty)
> 2,100,000 Martinez (3,000,000 before penalty)
> 600,000 Zbik
> 90,000 Rowland (100,000 before penalty)
> 
> *Maidana*
> 3,000,000 Mayweather II
> 1,500,000 Mayweather 5.7 million*
> 400,000 Lopez
> 250,000 Soto Karass
> 550,000 Khan
> 500,000 Morales
> 
> *Shawn Porter*
> 1,000,000 Garcia
> 500,000 Granados
> 1,000,000 Berto
> 1,000,000 Thurman
> 1,000,000 Broner
> 
> *total purse including ppv
> revenue





bballchump11 said:


> *Canelo Alvarez*
> 3,500,000 Khan
> 5,000,000 Cotto
> >3,500,000 Kirkland
> 1,500,000 Lara
> 1,150,000 Angulo (1.25 million before penalty) ~7 million*
> 5,000,000 Mayweather 10-12 million*
> 1,200,000 Mosley
> 2,000,000 Lopez
> 280,000 Hatton (350,000 before penalty)
> 
> *Vanes Martirosyan *
> 225,000 Golovkin
> 150,000 Smith
> 177,500 Lara
> 50,000 Romï¿½n
> 
> *Chad Dawson*
> 600,000 Ward
> 800,000 Hopkins
> 
> *Sergio Martinez*
> 1,500,000 Cotto (Plus ppv)
> 1,400,000 Chavez Jr
> 1,050,000 Williams II
> 
> *Andre Ward*
> 6,500,000 Kovalev II
> 5,000,000 Kovalev
> 850,000 Brand
> 1,850,000 Barrera
> 2,000,000 Smith
> 2,250,000 Edwin Rodriguez (gain 100,000 from Edwin not making weight)
> 1,367,500 Dawson
> 900,000 Froch
> 
> *Gennady Golovkin*
> 1,00,000 Martirosyan
> 2,000,000 Wade
> 2,000,000 Lemiuex
> 1,500,000 Monroe
> 900,000 Rubio
> 750,000 Geale
> 400,000 Stevens
> 350,000 Macklin
> 350,000 Rosado
> 
> *Bernard Hopkins*
> 800,000 Smith
> ~3,000,000 Kovavlev
> 750,000 Cloud
> 1,000,000 Dawson
> 860,175 Pascal II
> 3,000,000 Pavlik
> 3,000,000 Wright
> 4,000,000 De La Hoya 10-15 million*
> 3.8 Million Eastman
> 1,250,000 Haakar
> 1,125,000 Allen
> 100,000 Echols
> 525,000 Vanderpool
> 1,000,000 Holmes
> 2,750,000 Trinidad
> 
> *Leo Santa Cruz*
> 1,000,000 Mares II
> 750,000 Avalos
> 900,000 Frampton II
> 1,000,000 Frampton
> 1,000,000 Martinez
> 1,250,000 Mares
> 750,000 Ruiz
> 750,000 Roman
> 500,000 Mijares
> 165,000 Munoz
> 157,800 Terrazas
> 85,000 Morel
> 
> *Keith Thurman*
> 2,000,000 Garcia
> 1,400,000 Porter
> 1,500,000 Collazo
> 1,500,000 Guerrero
> 500,000 Bundu
> 600,000 Joel Diaz
> 
> *Guillermo Rigondeaux*
> 51,500 Ramos
> 150,000 Marroquin
> 750,000 Donaire
> 525,000 Agbeko
> 525,000 Kokietgym
> 500,000 Amagasa
> 
> *Vasyl Lomachenko*
> 1,000,000 Walters
> 850,000 Martinez
> 750,000 Koasicha
> 631,500 Gary Russel Jr
> 200,000 Salido (215,000 after Salido missed weight)
> 100,000 Ramirez
> 
> *Peter Quillin *
> 1,500,000 Jacobs
> 500,000 Lee
> 150,000 N'Dam
> 
> *Deontay Wilder*
> 2,100,000 Ortiz
> 1,400,000 Stiverne II
> 900,000 Washington
> 1,400,000 Arreola
> 1,500,000 Szpilka
> 1,400,000 Duhaupas
> 1,400,000 Molina
> 1,000,000 Stiverne
> 50,000 Gavern
> 
> *Errol Spence*
> 1,200,000 Ocampo
> 1,200,000 Peterson
> 250,000 Bundu
> 225,000 Algeri
> 
> *Terrance Crawford*
> 3,625,000 Benavidez
> 3,000,000 Horn
> 2,000,000 Indongo
> 1,600,000 Diaz
> 1,500,000 Molina
> 1,300,000 Postol
> 1,210,000 Lundy


Not seeing any Manny Pacquiao or Anthony Joshua.

Got and figutres for these 2??
Would make interesting reading.


----------



## Casper Gomez

Davie said:


> Not seeing any Manny Pacquiao or Anthony Joshua.
> 
> Got and figutres for these 2??
> Would make interesting reading.


Pacquiao

$4 million vs Vargas 
$10 million vs Horn 
$20 million vs Bradley


----------



## thegee

Manny must have earnedmore than 100 million dollars based on those four fights. He has fought 63 times, so my guess is probably underestimated. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093978119201943552


----------



## bballchump11

Per the California State Athletic Commission, purses from Sunday night’s Top Rank Boxing on ESPN card in Fresno: Jose Ramirez $700k, Jose Zepeda $100k, Ray Beltran $35k, Hiroki Okada $30k, Carlos Castro $15k, Genesis Servania $12,500, Andy Vences $20k, Dardan Zenunaj $15k, Joel Diaz Jr. $10k, Cristian Coria $10k, Guido Vianello $10k, Andrew Satterfield $5k, Gaberiel Flores $5k, Alex Torres Rynn $4k, Saul Rodriguez $20k, Aelio Mesquita $7k, Isidro Ochoa $5k, Jesus Guzman $2,500.

- ESPN, Dan Rafael


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096934648893067265


----------

